# Bike[K]auf – dieses Mal mit Vernunft



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

Warnung und Erklärung: Dieser innere Monolog Dialog spiegelt meine Überlegungen vor dem Bikekauf wider. Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass man hier viele Unwissenheiten, Denkfehler und ne Handvoll Naivität findet. Ich hab‘s Bike trotzdem gekauft und werde jetzt aus Fehlern lernen und die Unwissenheit durch Erfahrung ein kleines Stück verringern. Vielleicht.
Wer das alles nicht erträgt, muss ja nicht lesen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*April: Ferien ohne wegfahren, Benzinpreise immer noch sehr hoch – Zeit, sich Gedanken zu machen …*

Engelchen: Du, ich glaub wir brauchen ein neues Bike!
Teufelchen: JAAAAA!!
Engelchen: Du hast ja gar nicht gefragt, wofür.
Teufelchen: Egal. Aber ok: Wofür?
Engelchen: Wir wollen damit öfters mal zur Schule.
Teufelchen: Ok. Kaufen wir. Ich bin einverstanden.
Engelchen: Aber dieses Mal überlegen wir uns vorher, was wir wollen.
Teufelchen: Was genau meinst du?
Engelchen: Beim letzten Mal wollten wir auch ein Bike für den Schulweg kaufen.
Teufelchen: Stimmt. Wir haben schon eins. Das ist blöd!
Engelchen: Wir haben eben keins!
Teufelchen: Haben wir nicht?
Engelchen: Nein. Da wollten wir eins kaufen, aber du hast einfach ein weiteres Fully gekauft.
Teufelchen: Jepp, cool, oder nicht?
Engelchen: Ja schon, aber es ist kein Bike für den Schulweg!
Teufelchen: Wir sind damit schon zur Schule gefahren.
Engelchen: Ja, genauso wie mit dem anderen Fully. Aber wir sind uns doch einig, dass ein Fully, auch noch mit dem Baron 2.4 viel zu viel Rollwiderstand hat, wir also schneller sein könnten.
Engelchen: Wir brauchen also ein neues Bike! Kein Fully, weniger Rollwiderstand.
Teufelchen: Genau!
Engelchen: Wir haben noch kein Hardtail! Das wär ne super Idee!
Teufelchen: Ich hatte eher an ein Gravel gedacht.
Engelchen: Die sehen scheiße aus!
Teufelchen: Sind aber genau für den Einsatzbereich gemacht, für den wir suchen.
Engelchen: Hast du Ahnung von der Geometrie? Welche Rahmengröße brauchen wir?
Teufelchen: Keine Ahnung.
Engelchen: Siehste. Guck mal hier: Das Ragley Mmmbob gibt‘s auch dieses Jahr wieder.
Teufelchen: Das ist ein Enduro-HT.
Engelchen: Ja, ein Hardtail. Keine Energie vom Treten geht durch Wippen verloren! Das wollen wir doch.
Teufelchen: Ja, im Prinzip schon. Aber der Rollwiderstand…
Engelchen: Ziehen wir halt andere Reifen drauf. So CC-Reifen und schon läuft‘s.
Teufelchen: Andere Reifen sind nicht alles. Die restliche Geo ist bei den Gravels bestimmt nicht ohne Grund anders.
Engelchen: Sieht aber halt nicht so cool aus. Hey guck mal. Das Mmmbop gibt‘s in lila.
Teufelchen: Ok, das klingt überzeugend!
Engelchen: Also kaufen wir‘s?
Teufelchen: Hmmmm…
Engelchen: Ach komm schon! Wenn wir es nicht schnell kaufen, ist unsere Rahmengröße eh wieder als erstes weg.
Teufelchen: Ich weiß nicht. Wär das vernünftig?
Engelchen: Weißte was. Wir kennen da jemanden, der besitzt ein Fully, wie wir es quasi auch haben, also den kleinen Zwilling zu unserem, ein Mmmbop und ein Gravel. Fragen wir sie doch einfach.
Teufelchen: Das wäre vernünftig
Engelchen: Ich schreib gleich mal ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalkurbler (10. August 2022)

Da scheint mir mittendrin ein Rollenwechsel zwischen dem Engelchen und dem Teufelchen stattgefunden zu haben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

Ich glaub, die sind beide bikebegeistert...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Nach der ersten PN*

Engelchen: Schau mal, wir haben schon ne Antwort.
Teufelchen: Prima, dann kaufen wir das Mmmbop?
Engelchen: Nein. Da sind ganz schön viele gute Argumente, die eher für ein Gravel sprechen.
Teufelchen: Waaaaaas? Aber es spricht nichts gegen das HT?
Engelchen: Naja, es ist mehr ne Spaßmaschine, schreibt @Aninaj. Das kann man im Winter statt des Fullys nutzen, also im gleichen Gelände.
Teufelchen: Yes, ich wusste es. Kaufen!
Engelchen: Nee, das heißt, es wäre nicht die sinnvollste Lösung. Schau mal, die Position auf dem Gravel ist auch windschnittiger.
Teufelchen: Aha. Gibt‘s noch mehr so tolle Argumente?
Engelchen: Ja. Auf dem MTB fahren wir mit Rucksack, unter dem schwitzt man mehr und man kann darin nicht soviel Zeug verstauen.
Teufelchen: Cool. Wir könnten also auch noch Taschen kaufen?
Engelchen: Ja.
Teufelchen: Tolle Idee also, mit dem mehr Stauraum! Und was ist mit dem Lenker?
Engelchen: Gewöhnungssache. Aber man kann die Griffposition immer wieder wechseln, das bringt Bequemlichkeit, schreibt sie.
Teufelchen: Bequem ist immer gut. Aber das HT …?
Engelchen: Weißte was, wir schreiben noch ne PN und fragen mal, wo wir ein paar mehr erste Infos herbekommen.
Teufelchen: _(grummelt)_ Na gut. Aber ich schreib ihr, dass ich ihre Antwort nicht gut finde. Vielleicht ändert sie ihre Meinung.


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

Isses da, isses da??? 🥳


----------



## scylla (10. August 2022)

Egal wie die Entscheidung diesmal ausfiel... ist das nächste Projekt ja dann auch schon klar


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Nach der nächsten PN*

Engelchen: Wir haben Antwort!
Teufelchen: Hah, schau. Sie schreibt, dass nur _sie_ nicht auf die Idee käme mit nem HT so ne lange Strecke zu fahren, dass wir das aber machen können. Also doch das Mmmmbop!
Engelchen: Ich glaub, das war nicht als Aufforderung gedacht. Schau – ganz viele Infos, mit denen wir unsere Suche nach einem Gravel spezifischer angehen können.
Teufelchen: Diese ganzen Daten mit Abstand Sattel-Lenker…
Engelchen: Ja, müssen wir mal nachmessen…
Teufelchen: Hmmmm … Und was ist mit dem Lenker? Vielleicht doch einer mit geradem Lenker. Die gibt‘s ja auch, schreibt sie. Weil guck mal, beim Spinning nervt uns dieser schmale Lenker auch immer und wir wünschen uns einen breiteren…
Engelchen: Aber sie schreibt auch, dass man dann den Windvorteil verliert!
Teufelchen: Macht der wirklich so viel aus?
Engelchen: Keine Ahnung. Müssten wir echt mal ne Probefahrt machen…
Teufelchen: Aber verlieren wir den Windvorteil nicht sowieso, wenn wir aufrechter sitzen? Ich mag dieses Sattelüberhöhungsdingens echt nicht!
Engelchen: Vielleicht geht‘s ja auch ohne Sattelüberhöhung!
Teufelchen: Wär gut. Denn denk dran, wir haben da nach all dem langweiligen geradeaus und bergauf immerhin ne halbwegs lange Abfahrt drin. Wenn du mich fragst, das einzige was Spaß macht!
Engelchen: Da fahren wir dann halt mit dem Gravel runter.
Teufelchen: … und legen uns dann voll auf die Fresse, weil wir den Schwerpunkt nicht runterbringen. Hast du denn gar nichts gelernt!?
Engelchen: Hm. Vielleicht ist das dann die Challenge?
Teufelchen: Jetzt lügst du dich selbst in die Tasche. Du hast doch genauso Schiss, dass wir uns auf Schotter langmachen.
Engelchen: Ja, stimmt schon. Vielleicht gibt‘s ja Gravels mit Variostütze. Das schreiben wir mal auf unsere Suchliste.
Teufelchen: Ok. Aber mach ne Liste mit Vor- und Nachteilen...
Engelchen: Das klingt vernünftig.
Teufelchen: … von Gravel _und_ Hardtail.
Engelchen: Du lässt nicht locker, oder?


----------



## scylla (10. August 2022)

Beim Titel dachte ich ja schon "Oh Jammer, Vernunft! Wie langweilig ist das denn?"
Aber ich sehe schon, die Befürchtung war hier vollkommen unbegründet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Beim Titel dachte ich ja schon "Oh Jammer, Vernunft! Wie langweilig ist das denn?"
> Aber ich sehe schon, die Befürchtung war hier vollkommen unbegründet


Wir haben uns ja nur einmal kurz kennen gelernt. Wer mich kennt, weiß wie weit es bei Vernunft mit mir ist...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*First things first (oder: Wichtige Überlegungen zwischendurch)*

Engelchen: Weißt du was: Wenn wir ein neues Bike bekommen, bräuchten wir nen Namen dafür.
Teufelchen: Ja. Wir können ja ne Liste mit Namensvorschlägen machen. Wie wär‘s mit „Hanson“?
Engelchen: Du bist immer noch beim HT, oder?
Teufelchen: Du nicht?
Engelchen: Das klingt nach Teenie-Boyband. Überhaupt nicht cool!
Teufelchen: Und was wär dann für ein Gravel ein geeigneter Name? Du weißt ja nicht einmal welches und willst nach nem Namen suchen?
Engelchen: Naja, Gravel ist Schotter…
Teufelchen: Willste jetzt irgendnen Namen auf Rich-Kid suchen, so von wegen „viel Schotter in der Tasche“??
Engelchen: Nee… Irgendwas mit Steinen.
Teufelchen: Rolling Stones? Voll geil, nix mit Boyband!
Engelchen: Nicht schlecht. Aber zu lang! Wie willste da das Bike in ner langen Auffahrt anfeuern? _„Komm Stones, das schaffen wir!“_ ???? Hm, ich bin nicht ganz überzeugt.
Teufelchen: Haste nen besseren Vorschlag?
Engelchen: Schotter sind doch kleine Steine, also eher so Kiesel…
Teufelchen: Ja.
Engelchen: Pebbles!
Teufelchen: Pebbles?
Engelchen: Noch nie Flintstones gesehen?
Teufelchen: Oooohhhh – eine Zeichentrick-Anspielung! Den nehmen wir!
Engelchen: Du weißt schon, dass wir immer noch ein Bike suchen und noch nicht mal ne Probefahrt gemacht haben!?
Teufelchen: Dann schreib endlich mal nen Suchaufruf für ne Probefahrt. Sonst wird das nie was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

Engelchen: Heute kaufen wir ein Bike mit Vernunft.

Teufelchen:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

Also, ich find, ich war total vernünftig. Ich hab mir voll viele Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wir kennen da jemanden,


...ich kenne da jemanden, der kriegt sich vor Lachen gerade nicht mehr ein 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Cool. Wir könnten also auch noch Taschen kaufen?


...jaaaaaaa, und da gibbet es so schöne...


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Gewöhnungssache. Aber man kann die Griffposition immer wieder wechseln, das bringt Bequemlichkeit, schreibt sie.


...da hat sie recht, es gibt sogar alte Damen, die sich lange gewehrt und nun doch dran gewöhnt haben...


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Pebbles!


...passt  - wobei...erst der Name, dann das Kind??


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dann schreib endlich mal nen Suchaufruf für ne Probefahrt


...na, da hätte ich so 2 - 3 Ideen...


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Engelchen: Heute kaufen wir ein Bike mit Vernunft.
> 
> Teufelchen:


...so viele Smilies, wie ich da brauche gibt meine Tastatur nicht her


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Also, ich find, ich war total vernünftig. Ich hab mir voll viele Gedanken gemacht.


Viele Gedanken machen heisst nicht, dass man vernünftig ist - erlebe ich jeden Tag


----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Engelchen: Heute kaufen wir ein Bike mit Vernunft.
> 
> Teufelchen:



Engelchen: Hast recht,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

...S ist lieferbar...

Und immer schön an die kurze Leine, ist sonst schwer zu bändigen...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Nach dem Besuch in einem Bikeladen (und auch professionellen Bikeberatung) geht das Nachdenken weiter…*

Teufelchen: Siehste, es gibt auch Gravel-ähnliche Bikes, die gut aussehen, ohne den komischen Lenker. Die sehen aus wie ein MTB und man sitzt auch drauf wie auf einem.
Engelchen: Ja. Echt ne tolle Option. Auf dem Gravel mit dem komischen Lenker habe ich mich schon echt unwohl gefühlt.
Teufelchen: Ja, total.
Engelchen: Das war aber natürlich auch ne Nummer oder zwei zu groß. Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal eins in unserer Größe probefahren.
Teufelchen: Hm, aber uns gefällt das doch eh nicht.
Engelchen: Hast ja Recht. Wir machen aber trotzdem ne Probefahrt mit nem Gravel, damit uns hinterher keiner nachsagen kann, dass wir nur nach Optik kaufen.
Teufelchen: Guter Plan!
Engelchen: Dann schauen wir uns mal die Ausstattungsvarianten vom Cube SL an.
Teufelchen: Ich will ne 1-fach-Schaltung!
Engelchen: Warum?
Teufelchen: Weil… weil … weil uns sonst auf den Trails die Kette abspringt!?
Engelchen: Ein absolut an den Haaren herbei gezogenes Argument! Außerdem: Wir fahren damit keine Trails! Für Trails haben wir das MTB!
Teufelchen: Aber die anderen Ladies fahren auch Trails mit ihren Gravels. Vielleicht gefällt uns das auch!
Engelchen: Weißt du‘s? Erstmal fahren wir damit zur Schule und vielleicht unaufgeregte Schottertouren. Basta!
Teufelchen: Ok, aber trotzdem 1-fach-Schaltung? Sonst müssen wir drüber nachdeneken über linls oder rechts ziehen oder drücken oder was auch immer. Total kompliziert. Und es ist doch unbequem, immer über dieses Querlauf-dingens-Problem nachdenken zu müssen. 1-fach ist einfach!
Engelchen: Du hast unserem Experten schon zugehört, oder? Bei den 2-fach-Schaltungen gibt‘s so „Zwischengänge“ gegen Querlauf!
Teufelchen: Hab ich gehört, versteh ich aber nicht!
Engelchen: Ich dachte vorhin, ich hätte es verstanden, aber wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke und es selbst erklären müsste: irgendwie doch nicht. Mist. Egal. Wir vertrauen einfach dem Experten!
Teufelchen: Ja, unser Lieblings-Experte! Also gut, 2-fach ist kein Ausschlusskriterium!
Engelchen: Wir können ja Aninaj nochmal nach Erfahrung fragen. Schreiben wir ihr nochmal ne PN.


----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

Sondermeldung: der Weg ist dss Ziel!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> ...S ist lieferbar...
> 
> Und immer schön an die kurze Leine, ist sonst schwer zu bändigen... .DAnhang anzeigen 1531265


Hey, das schwarz-rote Kettenschloss haben wir auch!


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

> ...S ist lieferbar...


Sie hat doch schon bestellt 



> Sondermeldung: der Weg ist dss Ziel!!!


...hach, was bist Du wieder tiefgründig...


----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

Zum Thema Einfach ist einfach:

Das setzt zumindest vorraus, dass man weiß, welche Übersetzung in den ggf. längeren und steileren Anstiegen, vielleicht sogar auch noch mit Gebäck im Gepäck, gerade noch so geht und wie gemütlich man es in der Ebene dann für sich halten kann.

Will man in der Ebene düsen, wird es für die Anstiege nicht mehr reichen - dann ist man wohl eher vom Typ "Schieber".

Ich würde zu Zweifach tendieren, obwohl an Camilla (und zuvor auch an Sausel) verbaut ist bzw. war.

Bin jetzt gerade im thüringischen Auf und Ab mit zig Liter Wasser am Bike und ein paar Notfallklsmotten und -utensielien mit 32/10-42 unterwegs gewesen - das war schon zeitweise recht zäh.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*In der Zwischenzeit kommt ein Angebot für ne Probefahrt mit einem Gravelbike in passender Größe.*

Engelchen: Da sind wir jetzt also zurück von der Probefahrt.
Teufelchen: Jepp, verdammt cool, dass wir ein Gravel und sogar auch mal nen Crosser in unserer Größe probieren konnten
Engelchen: War schon ungewohnt das Gefühl.
Teufelchen: Aber nicht so schlimm, wie du befürchtet hast, du Schisser!
Engelchen: Bitte? Du hattest doch auch Bedenken wegen des komischen Lenkers! Aber ich glaub, die Bedenken sind jetzt weg. Aber ein Haufen neuer Aspekte, die wir bei der Bikesuche berücksichtigen müssen..
Teufelchen: Echt? Was denn? Also mir hat da Carbondingen gefallen, können wir so bestellen.
Engelchen: Carbon!? Dir ist schon klar, dass das gleich wieder teurer ist!?
Teufelchen: Ja, aber man kann‘s notfalls auch teurer wieder verkaufen. Verlust ist dann der gleiche.
Engelchen: Ein teuflischer Plan! Aber du hast Recht.
Teufelchen: Also gut, dann kaufen wir das!
Engelchen: Hm… „nicht verfügbar“. Und überhaupt. Wir sollten wirklich mal ein Budget festlegen und bei anderen Marken Geometrien vergleichen. Weißte noch, Aninaj hat uns erzählt, dass ein flacher Lenkwinkel ihr schon sehr angenehm ist.
Teufelchen: OK. Lenkwinkel 70° oder flacher ist dann schon mal ein Kriterium für die Suche.
Engelchen: Und Sitzwinkel 74° oder steiler… Auch wenn wir nicht wissen, ob _uns_ das auch gefällt.
Teufelchen: Müssen wir wohl er_fahr_en…


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Die Materialentscheidung*

Engelchen: Wie war das jetzt eigentlich mit dem Budget?
Teufelchen: Verdammt, ich dachte, du hast das vergessen.
Engelchen: Mal ehrlich: Wir haben keine Ahnung, was uns taugt, ob uns überhaupt was anderes als MTB taugt. Da geben wir jetzt nicht gleich soviel aus.
Teufelchen: Aber du hast doch selbst gesagt, aktuell können wir fast ohne Wertverlust wieder verkaufen.
Engelchen: Schon richtig. Aber wir testen erstmal. 2000€ ist die Obergrenze. Basta!
Teufelchen: Aber was ist mit Carbon? Das war doch schön!!!
Engelchen: Ja, schon. Aber wenn wir wirklich dabei bleiben und dann mit Erfahrung der Meinung sind, wir bräuchten Carbon, können wir immer noch ein neues Rad kaufen.
Teufelchen: Ok, neues Rad kaufen. Ist gebongt. Vielleicht ja auch so ein Titan-Dingens?
Engelchen: Jetzt erstmal Alu!


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

Ich bin übrigens völlig unschuldig 😇 egal worum es geht 😅 nur mal so zur Sicherheit 😁


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

ja nee, iss klar - bekommst Du inzwischen eigentlich Vermittlerrabatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> können wir immer noch ein neues Rad kaufen.


...nö, wenn neues Bike, dann gleich richtig - warum erst einen Umweg. Stell Dir vor, es macht Spass und dann nochmal neu suchen und dass bei der derzeitigen Nachschubsituation? Och nö...


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> April: Ferien ohne wegfahren, Benzinpreise immer noch sehr hoch – Zeit, sich Gedanken zu machen …


...ausserdem habt Ihr ja jede Menge Spritgeld gespart  - da geht dann doch was mit Titan


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...ausserdem habt Ihr ja jede Menge Spritgeld gespart  - da geht dann doch was mit Titan



Ich hätte da noch einen schönen Titus Goldrush Rahmen in S im Angebot 😁


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Eine Excel-Tabelle mit diversen Maßen wird mit Bikes zahlreicher Marken gefüllt.*

Teufelchen: Uih, da sind einige echt schööööne Bikes dabei! Cube Nuroad, Bergamont Grandurance, BMC Urs, Merida Silex, Salsa Stormchaser, Marin, Evil Chamois, …
Engelchen: Ja, aber der Preis ist bei vielen dann nicht mehr so schön!
Teufelchen: Ja, leider. Aber es bleiben noch viele schöne übrig.
Engelchen: Also was wäre ein weiteres Kriterium?
Teufelchen: Vielleicht die Übersetzung? Wir wollen ja auch den Berg hochkommen.
Engelchen: Sehr wichtiger Gedanke. Hm, dann brauchen wir jetzt erstmal den Ritzelrechner.
Teufelchen: Warum?
Engelchen: Weil die Hersteller zwar Angaben zu Kettenblättern und Ritzel machen, zum Vergleichen brauchen wir aber die Übersetzungsspannbreite.
Teufelchen: Ahhh. Ok.
                    …
                    Och nöööö. Bei allen ist der leichteste Gang ja so ungefähr wie jetzt unser 3. oder 4. Gang! Wie sollen wir denn im 3. oder gar 4. Gang den Berg raufkommen?
Engelchen: Mist. Dann käme ja gar keins in Frage. Aber vielleicht gleicht der geringere Rollwiderstand das aus?
Teufelchen: Wir wissen, wen wir fragen können …
Engelchen: Ich schreib schon ne PN…
Teufelchen: OK… Sie schreibt, dass Übersetzungen wie 30/42 bei dicken Reifen auch ausreichen. Das mit dem Rollwiderstand ist bestätigt und sie schreibt, dass das Rad ja auch leichter ist.
Engelchen: An der Geschichte mit dem Gewicht scheint was dran zu sein. Vielleicht sollten wir am MTB dann auch mal über Gewichteinsparungen nachdenken…?
Teufelchen: Jetzt hör auf zu spinnen! Und erstmal denken wir jetzt nur weiter über‘s Gravel nach.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

*Die Reifenfrage:*

Engelchen: Wenn das dieses Jahr noch was werden soll mit nem Gravel, müssten wir mal weiter nachdenken. Momentan haben wir noch ziemlich viele in der engeren Auswahl.
Teufelchen: Worüber denken wir also heute nach?
Engelchen: Wir schauen uns alle Bikes auf der Liste an, wie breite Reifen da rein passen.
Teufelchen: Stimmt. Aninaj hatte was von mehr als 40 gesagt und unser Lieblingsexperte hatte sogar gesagt, 45mm sollten schon reinpassen.
Engelchen: Also fallen ein paar der Bikes raus. Zum Beispiel beim Canyon Grail gehen nur 40mm rein…
Teufelchen: So ne Excel-Tabelle ist echt hilfreich! Kann man gleich alles ausblenden, was nicht passt. Aber mit wie viel Reifendruck fährt man so ein Ding?
Engelchen: Das kriegen wir schon noch raus und das können wir ja noch nach dem Kauf selbst regulieren. Also: 45 mm oder mehr ist als Kriterium gesetzt!


----------



## Martina H. (10. August 2022)

29 oder 650b?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 29 oder 650b?


Zum Schluss blieben noch Bikes mit 28 und 27,5 in der engeren Auswahl übrig...


----------



## lucie (10. August 2022)

Falls hilfreich: ins Sonder Camino passen vo+hi 29x2.1 Reifen rein (Schwalbe Thunder Burt).

...aber das Kind ist ja eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen...


----------



## Mausoline (10. August 2022)

@WarriorPrincess  hast du Ferien, dass du soviel schreiben kannst 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @WarriorPrincess  hast du Ferien, dass du soviel schreiben kannst 🤔


Ertappt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Falls hilfreich: ins Sonder Camino passen vo+hi 29x2.1 Reifen rein (Schwalbe Thunder Burt).
> 
> ...aber das Kind ist ja eh schon in den Brunnen gefallen...


Das war ehrlich gesagt für mich kein Auswahlkriterium, ob 27,5, 28 oder 29...🙃 
Warum nicht? Hm, weil ich  ja schon festgelegt hatte, dass Trails eigentlich erstmal nicht in Frage kommen und ich mir somit dachte, dass Überrollverhalten deshalb eher zweitrangig ist..


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

*Die 3 Finalisten:*

Engelchen: Also, nach dem ganzen Nachdenken bleiben uns noch: Das Cube Nuroad Race, das Camino und das Canyon Grizl 7. Klar,in der Geo sind doch ein paar Unterschiede, aber wir haben eh keine Erfahrung …
Teufelchen: Die Farbe vom Canyon gefällt mir am besten!
Engelchen: Die Farbe ist kein Kriterium!
Teufelchen: Immer noch nicht? Naja dann: Das Cube sind wir schon mal probegefahren und das hat uns getaugt. Die anderen beiden sind Versenderbikes, die können wir wohl nicht vorher testen. Außer wir fahren sehr weit oder mit viel Glück…
Engelchen: Korrekt. Und das Camino kommt aus GB. Keine Ahnung, wie das mit dem Zoll und so ist.
Teufelchen: Alle haben gesagt, das geht problemlos und Zollgebühren sind auch schon im Preis inklusive. Und es wäre quasi sofort verfügbar.
Engelchen: Das sind natürlich zwei tolle Argumente. Das Cube ist wohl erst ab September, Oktober oder später wieder verfügbar…
Teufelchen: Also das Camino? Das würde so Mitte-Ende Juli geliefert.
Engelchen: Hm, ich weiß immer noch nicht so recht. Wann ist das Canyon verfügbar?
Teufelchen: Hm, da steht „Bald verfügbar: August“.
Engelchen: Das wäre auch annehmbar. Dann überlegen wir noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

*Ein paar Tage später, Montag, 20.Juni, 10:30 Uhr:*

Teufelchen: Psst!
Engelchen: Was is?
Teufelchen: Die Klasse arbeitet gerade! Lass uns mal auf der Canyon-Seite nach der Verfügbarkeit schauen. Montags wird die doch immer aktualisiert!
Engelchen: Ok. Zum Glück ist der Tab eh noch offen und ich muss nur aktualisieren.
…
Verfügbar…!! Lieferung Mitte August!
Teufelchen: Bestellen! Sofort!
Engelchen: Äh, nein! Wir haben gerade Unterricht! Noch 15 Minuten, dann haben wir Pause. Die Kids sind eh gerade mit ihren Aufgaben fertig…
Teufelchen: Oooooh… Hoffentlich ist‘s dann nicht gleich wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Die Klasse arbeitet gerade!





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Äh, nein! Wir haben gerade Unterricht!


...Dir ist schon klar, das Du damit ein Klischee bedienst


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Dir ist schon klar, das Du damit ein Klischee bedienst


 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

*Kurz danach – Freistunde:*

Teufelchen: Schneeeelll !!!!
Engelchen: Ich mach ja. Und schau, es ist noch immer verfügbar. Welche Größe nochmal?
Teufelchen: 2XS
Engelchen: Sicher? So klein? Ich geb nochmal unsere Maße in den Rechner ein.
...
Jepp, tatsächlich. Jetzt lass mich konzentrieren...




Teufelchen: Hast du jetzt auf tatsächlich auf „kaufen“ geklickt?
Engelchen: Ja!
Teufelchen: Uih.
Engelchen: Jetzt können wir nur noch warten. Lieferdatum 12.-28.08.2022.
Teufelchen: Hoffentlich war das die richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

*Die Lieferung (09.08.2022)*

Teufelchen: Der Postbote ist da!
Engelchen: Yippieh!
Teufelchen: Schneeeeelllllll! Zusammenbauen!
Engelchen: Weißt du noch? „Mit Vernunft“? Wir machen das schön in Ruhe, damit nix kaputtgeht und alles richtig ist. Außerdem ist‘s eh zu heiß, jetzt gleich zu fahren. Heute Abend!
Teufelchen: Zu heiß. Pffffff!



*Etwas später:*

Engelchen: So, fertig. Jetzt können wir‘s vom Montageständer nehmen.
Teufelchen: Yeah!

Engelchen & Teufelchen: Oh-oooooh… ?! Gehört das so klein? 😕

Teufelchen: Ist das die richtige Größe?
Engelchen: Hm, 2XS steht drauf, haben wir auch bestellt, weil das im Rechner so vorgeschlagen wurde.
Teufelchen: Echt? Sicher, dass du unsere Körpermaße richtig eingegeben hast? Du hast bestimmt 126cm statt 162cm eingegeben! Deshalb das Kinderbike hier!
Engelchen: Lass es uns doch einfach mal kurz ausprobieren…
Teufelchen: _(auf dem Rad)_ Hm, naja, fühlt sich jetzt nicht so komplett verkehrt an.
Engelchen: Aber wissen wir, wie es sich anfühlen muss?
Teufelchen: Nein…
Engelchen: Stellen wir‘s mal in die Garage und heute Abend gibt‘s ne Zweitmeinung dazu.
Teufelchen: Jepp. Ich glaub, wir müssen eh noch Luft in die Reifen packen. Weißt du, wie viel?
Engelchen: Nein. Ich glaub, wir haben trotz allem immer noch keine Ahnung. Kein gutes Gefühl…
Teufelchen: Hmm, erinner dich mal, Aninaj hatte ja gefragt, welche Größe wir bestellt haben und dass ihr persönlich das XS zu lang wäre. Und sie ist größer als wir. Das wird also passen! Also los! Probefahrt!
Engelchen: Wir müssen noch auf den Paketboten mit der anderen Bestellung warten* und sind Abends beim Essen!
Teufelchen: Mist. Ja, ok. Dann morgen…





*Geburtstagsgeschenk für Schwiegermutter...


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

...morgen ist der 12.


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

B   I   L   D   E   R   !   !   !   !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Was in der Wartezeit geschah:
Ich hab Pedale bestellt (wie man sieht). Es sind Flats und keine Klickpedale, weil ich a) keine Klickschuhe habe und b) ich ja das Rad hauptsächlich für den Weg zur Schule nutzen will. Hätte ich da Klick-Schuhe an, müsste ich ein Wechselpaar mitnehmen und das will ich vermeiden. Ich hab jetzt die HT PA12A NANO P Flat Pedale drangeschraubt, in der Hoffnung, dass die wenigen Pins nicht so aggressiv sind und meine normalen Sneaker nicht zerstören. Wenn nicht, kommen nochmal andere dran.

Reifen werd ich erstmal ausprobieren und mich schlauer machen. Gefallen tun mir die braunen Streifen nicht - irgendwann sollen da mal komplett schwarze dran.

Auch der Kauf von Gepäckträger + Taschen und Trinkflasche + Halterung wurden erstmal aufgeschoben. Alles Dinge, die nicht für die Nutzung grundlegend relevant sind.


----------



## scylla (11. August 2022)

Mit der Farbe wirst du ganz sicher der Star auf dem Schulhof 

Teufelchen sagt: den Lenker musst du noch richtig hindrehen.
Eigentlich, so die Konvention (die allerdings meistens auch passt) sollte der Oberlenker zu den Hoods hin ungefähr in der Horizontalen sein. Bei dir hängt er ein bisschen arg weit nach unten.

Die Größen bei Canyon sind ja lustig, ich hab gerade mal in die Geotabelle geschaut. XS fände ich auch schon grenzwertig groß/lang bezogen auf die restliche Geo. 
Der Lenker ist allerdings grenzwertig klein. Wäre mir viiiel zu schmal. Falls dir die enge Griffposition nicht passt: nicht beirren lassen und einfach einen breiteren montieren. Es gibt zwar im Dropbar-Bereich (immer noch ) die felsenfeste Ansicht, dass ein Lenker nicht breiter als die Schultern sein dürfte. Aber als Mountainbiker darf man da auch drauf pfeifen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit der Farbe wirst du ganz sicher der Star auf dem Schulhof


Ob mich die Schüler damit jemals sehen... Wenn ich mit Bike zur Schule fahre (30km), dann nur, wenn ich nicht zur 1. Stunde anfange... Also sitzen die Schülerchen hoffentlich brav im Unterricht, wenn ich ankomme.



scylla schrieb:


> Teufelchen sagt: den Lenker musst du noch richtig hindrehen.
> Eigentlich, so die Konvention (die allerdings meistens auch passt) sollte der Oberlenker zu den Hoods hin ungefähr in der Horizontalen sein. Bei dir hängt er ein bisschen arg weit nach unten.


DAS hab ich gestern auch schon festgestellt. Tja, wenn man (wie im ersten Post angekündigt) keine Ahnung hat, stellt man den Lenker erstmal auf die 0° Linie vorne ein...  🙈  Wird nachher geändert.


scylla schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist allerdings grenzwertig klein. Wäre mir viiiel zu schmal. Falls dir die enge Griffposition nicht passt: nicht beirren lassen und einfach einen breiteren montieren. Es gibt zwar im Dropbar-Bereich (immer noch ) die felsenfeste Ansicht, dass ein Lenker nicht breiter als die Schultern sein dürfte. Aber als Mountainbiker darf man da auch drauf pfeifen


Ist mir auch zu schmal.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

*Am nächsten Tag:*

Teufelchen: Mit Vernunft in die Jungfernfahrt:

Reifen aufgepumpt – check
Alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment angezogen – check
Garmin auf‘s neue Bike programmiert – check
Engelchen: Häh, warum ist das jetzt als Vorbereitung wichtig?
Teufelchen: Damit wir wissen, ob wir schneller sind als mit dem MTB!?!
Engelchen: Dir ist schon klar, dass wir nicht mit Fullspeed lospreschen. Erstmal an Lenker, Schaltung und Bremsen gewöhnen. Und die Bremsen überhaupt erstmal einbremsen!!!
Teufelchen: Och menno!
Engelchen: Hör auf zu jammern! Los geht‘s.




*Nach der Jungfernfahrt:*
Engelchen: 😇
Teufelchen: 😈😊


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Glückwunsch und gaaaaaaaaanz viel Spass mit dem guten Stück - aber Achtung: Graveln macht süchtig 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Engelchen & Teufelchen: Oh-oooooh… ?! Gehört das so klein? 😕



 - als ich das Camino das erste Mal gesehen habe, war meine Reaktion ähnlich: huch ist das winzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - als ich das Camino das erste Mal gesehen habe, war meine Reaktion ähnlich: huch ist das winzig


Danke, dass du das sagst. Ich war tagsüber echt am (Ver)Zweifeln und erst etwas beruhigter, als ich abends dann auch aus der Außensicht bestätigt bekam, dass das wohl passt. Und nach der ersten Fahrt dann überzeugt.
Jetzt halt diese ganzen Feineinstellungen: Sattelneigung, Lenker (den ich ja komplett falsch eingestellt hab), etc. Außerdem muss ich mal prüfen, ob ne andere Lenkereinstellung die Bremsgriffe besser erreichbar macht, oder ob's da ne Griffweiteneinstellung gibt... Alles so komplettes Neuland...
Aber wovor ich echt Respekt hab: Wenn ich nen breiteren Lenker will, muss ja das Bremsengedöns ab und wieder dran - und dann auch so ein Lenkerband wickeln. 🤪😣😱


----------



## scylla (11. August 2022)

Für die Hebelweite gibt es an der Innenseite des STI eine kleine Inbus-Schraube. Unter dem Gummiüberzieher gibt es sogar noch eine Druckpunkt-Einstellung für die Bremse. Guckst du hier, ab Seite 60 https://si.shimano.com/en/pdfs/dm/GADBR01/DM-GADBR01-06-ENG.pdf

Lenkerband wickeln ist reine Übungssache. Das Tutorial dazu finde ich recht gut: 




Tipp: du wirst vermutlich neues Lenkerband brauchen für den neuen Lenker. Nimm am besten eines, das innen einen Silikonstreifen hat statt eines Klebestreifens. Das kannst du fast beliebig oft ab- und wieder aufwickeln. Nachteil ist, dass es sich ohne Klebestreifen mit der Zeit und wenn es ausleiert leichter verschieben kann. Wenn das passiert nehme ich einfach einen Streifen Doppelseitiges Klebeband und pappe es damit am Lenker an.
Mein Lieblings-Band ist das Cinelli Gel Cork, schön komfortabel und preislich in Ordnung.
Und für die Abschlüsse nimmst du am besten Tesa Isolierband (also das für Elektrokabel). Die Klebeband-Streifen die beim Lenkerband dabei sind, sind quasi immer ärgerlicher Mist und halten nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

... Pro Tipp: Lenkerband erst wickeln, wenn Feineinstellungen beendet 

Jo, das mit dem Lenker- und Griffeinstellen ist echt nicht so easy wie beim MTB. Mit jedem Millimeter verstellen ändert sich irgendwie extrem viel - und die Lenkerbandgeschichte macht es auch nicht gerade einfacher (und billiger  )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Pro Tipp: Lenkerband erst wickeln, wenn Feineinstellungen beendet
> 
> Jo, das mit dem Lenker- und Griffeinstellen ist echt nicht so easy wie beim MTB. Mit jedem Millimeter verstellen ändert sich irgendwie extrem viel - und die Lenkerbandgeschichte macht es auch nicht gerade einfacher (und billiger  )


Na, das macht mir ja Mut.  🤪 Vor allem, weil ich ja auch noch diverse andere Sachen als Lenkerbreite aussuchen muss, von denen ich bisher nur ungefähr verstanden hab, was sie ausmachen (Flare...)

Nee, wird schon alles irgendwie werden.
Der Lenker am Cube, das ich gefahren bin, war da glaube ich etwas anders, mit diesen unteren Griffen (Hilfe!!! Wie ist das Fachwort?) etwas weiter nach außen gehend. Also mit mehr Flare, wenn ich das bisher richtig verstanden hab.

War gestern auf 35km entlang am Kanal unterwegs. Auf dem Hinweg geht's eigentlich nur leicht bergab, auf dem Rückweg dann Schleuse für Schleuse immer rauf. Ich weiß nicht, ob's an der ungeübten Muskulatur oder am Gegenwind lag, aber die letzten 8 km war mir der Untergriff dann verdammt anstrengend und da hat dann auch das Tempo nachgelassen... Zuhause hab ich dann erstmal 10 Minuten Mady Morrison gegen Nackenverspannungen gemacht, heut merk ich aber entgegen allen Befürchtungen nichts mehr.


----------



## scylla (11. August 2022)

Du bist das alles im Unterlenkegriff gefahren? Respekt, da hätte ich auch Verspannungen 

Unterlenker benutze ich

immer wenn es im Trail berab geht
meistens auf Piste und Straße bergab, je rüttel und schnell desto eher
Grund: man hat mehr Kontrolle über den Lenker, weil man ihn besser festhalten kann während man bremst, und gleichzeitig mehr Bremskraft weil man die Hebel unten anpackt. Die Bremshebel bediene ich auf Mountainbiker-Art von unten nur mit dem Zeigefinger, ist mir angenehmer so wegen Lenkerkontrolle und weil ich es einfach gewohnt bin. Die meisten Roadies bremsen ja eher mit zwei Fingern, auch von unten.

- bei Gegenwind
Grund: mehr Aero halt

- manchmal - selten - in sehr fordernden Trailuphills
Grund: bessere Lenkerkontrolle, man kann das Vorderrad aktiv untenhalten.

Ansonsten ist meine liebste Relaxposition mit den Händen locker auf den Hoods aufliegend, oder in den Biegungen des Lenkers. Das ist ja der Vorteil des Dropbars, dass man zig Positionen zum Variieren hat, die gleichzeitig auch noch die Neigung des Oberkörpers stark verändern, von aufrecht cruisend bis schnittig flach unterm Wind. Du wirst deine Lieblingspositionen mit der Zeit schon finden. Immer schön variieren und mal überall hingreifen wo die Hände halt hinpassen 

Flare ist so ein Thema. Ich würde mal schätzen, die meisten Mountainbiker mögen es, weil es der natürlichen Armhaltung wie auf einem Mountainbike etwas entgegen kommt. Rennlenker ohne Flare ziehen einem immer so die Ellbogen nach innen, super unangenehm, finde ich zumindest. Zu viel sollte es aber auch nicht sein, weil man sich sonst die Vielfalt an Griffpositionen kaputt macht: Lenker mit extremem Flare (>25°) lassen sich angenehm eigentlich nur noch am Unterlenker greifen, alles andere ist dann krumm und schepp.
Ein imo sehr kommoder Kompromiss sind die Easton AX Lenker. Die haben gerade soviel Flare, dass es einem die Ellbogen ein bisschen ausstellt, aber wenig genug damit alle Griffpositionen uneingeschränkt nutzbar sind und die Hoods nicht komisch schräg stehen.
PNW Coast finde ich fast noch besser, aber der ist ein bissel mehr in Richtung Gelände optimiert, gibt es auch in "ziemlich breit". Ich fahr den 52er Coast auf dem Gelände-Monstergravel.
Zum Ausprobieren am besten die günstigsten Alu-Varianten nehmen. Teuer und Carbon kann man dann machen, wenn man "seinen" Lenker gefunden hat. Das kann durchaus ein paar Iterationen durchlaufen. Hat halt schon recht viele Freiheitsgrade und Variablen, so ein krummer Bügel...


----------



## lucie (11. August 2022)

Erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang, Farbe wäre für mich nix, Bike ist aber sicher keine schlechte Wahl. 

Ich hatte das Grizzl auch mal auf dem Schirm. Hätte dann XS nehmen müssen und dieses wird wohl auch nur mit 650B LR angeboten, ob auch 28/29" reingepasst hätten, eher fraglich, mögliche Reifenbreite auch eher unter meinen Anforderungen.

Schlussendlich ist es das Camino geworden, da beides möglich ist. Angegebene Reifenfreiheit bei 28/29" 50, rein passt aber eben 2.1, mehr wird aber an der Gabel knapp.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das war ehrlich gesagt für mich kein Auswahlkriterium, ob 27,5, 28 oder 29...🙃
> Warum nicht? Hm, weil ich  ja schon festgelegt hatte, dass Trails eigentlich erstmal nicht in Frage kommen und ich mir somit dachte, dass Überrollverhalten deshalb eher zweitrangig ist..



Die dickeren Schlappen und das bessere Überrollverhalten der 29er LR machen sich aber nicht nur auf Trails positiv bemerkbar. Auch auf Feld- und Wiesenwegen bügeln sie die störrischen Grasbüschel und andere Unebenbeiten (Hufeindrücke im Boden) effizienter weg, was ein Ermüden der Handgenke vorbeugt.

Bei uns gibt es auch noch relativ viel Kopfsteinpflaster, daher auch die Vorgabe 28/29", einfach als Reserve.

Aber egal, Dir erst einmal viel Spaß auf den ersten Kilometern, ein wenig Feintunig wird sicher noch nötig sein, aber das geht sich aus, sobald man "erfährt" welche Einstellungen einem am Ende taugen.

Den inneren Monodialog fand ich übrigens hoch amüsant und ich habe die Befindlichkeiten des Protagonisten und Antagonisten zu 99% wiedererkannt.


----------



## lucie (11. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Flare ist so ein Thema. Ich würde mal schätzen, die meisten Mountainbiker mögen es, weil es der natürlichen Armhaltung wie auf einem Mountainbike etwas entgegen kommt. Rennlenker ohne Flare ziehen einem immer so die Ellbogen nach innen, super unangenehm, finde ich zumindest. Zu viel sollte es aber auch nicht sein, weil man sich sonst die Vielfalt an Griffpositionen kaputt macht: Lenker mit extremem Flare (>25°) lassen sich angenehm eigentlich nur noch am Unterlenker greifen, alles andere ist dann krumm und schepp.



So verschieden sind die Befindlichkeiten. Ich fahre gern mit mehr Flare und kann: "lassen sich angenehm eigentlich nur noch am Unterlenker greifen, alles andere ist dann krumm und schepp." so nicht bestätigen.

Fahre eigentlich fast alles auf den Hoods, in den Unterlenker greife ich bei Gegenwind, um mal in eine andere Position zu kommen oder wenn ich auf leichteren Trails mehr Lenk- und Bremskontrolle benötige.

Sie wird sicher das beste für sich herausfinden, erst einmal fahren und auf die inneren Stimmen hören, die einem sagen, was angenehm oder unangenehm ist.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Du bist das alles im Unterlenkegriff gefahren? Respekt, da hätte ich auch Verspannungen


Naja, ich muss gleich am Anfang erstmal zum Kanal "hoch" (35 hm, keine extreme Steigung) und da musste ich halt gleich viel schalten - erstmal im Untergriff, weil ich eh erstmal noch lernen musste, wann ich rechts-links den großen-kleinen Hebel drücken muss. Bin halt die letzten Jahre nur noch 1-fach gefahren und halt ne "normale" Schaltung.
Also hab ich eigentlich erst so nach 3 km festgestellt, dass das mit dem Lenker Mist ist, weil ich halt beim Griff auf die Hoods nah vorn gerutscht bin. War aber zu faul, das mit dem Mini-Tool zu beheben 🙈 und bin deshalb fast nur im Untergriff geblieben. Dachte mir auch, dass das ja windschnittiger ist. Auf dem Rückweg musste ich dann zur entspannteren Haltung in die Mitte greifen. Definitiv zu schmal, da ist ja nur knapp ne Handbreit Platz zum Zugreifen.



scylla schrieb:


> Flare ist so ein Thema. Ich würde mal schätzen, die meisten Mountainbiker mögen es, weil es der natürlichen Armhaltung wie auf einem Mountainbike etwas entgegen kommt. Rennlenker ohne Flare ziehen einem immer so die Ellbogen nach innen, super unangenehm, finde ich zumindest. Zu viel sollte es aber auch nicht sein, weil man sich sonst die Vielfalt an Griffpositionen kaputt macht: Lenker mit extremem Flare (>25°) lassen sich angenehm eigentlich nur noch am Unterlenker greifen, alles andere ist dann krumm und schepp.
> Ein imo sehr kommoder Kompromiss sind die Easton AX Lenker. Die haben gerade soviel Flare, dass es einem die Ellbogen ein bisschen ausstellt, aber wenig genug damit alle Griffpositionen uneingeschränkt nutzbar sind und die Hoods nicht komisch schräg stehen.
> PNW Coast finde ich fast noch besser, aber der ist ein bissel mehr in Richtung Gelände optimiert, gibt es auch in "ziemlich breit". Ich fahr den 52er Coast auf dem Gelände-Monstergravel.
> Zum Ausprobieren am besten die günstigsten Alu-Varianten nehmen. Teuer und Carbon kann man dann machen, wenn man "seinen" Lenker gefunden hat. Das kann durchaus ein paar Iterationen durchlaufen. Hat halt schon recht viele Freiheitsgrade und Variablen, so ein krummer Bügel...


Ich hatte beim Positionswechsel immer da Gefühl, dass ich beim Griff nach unten immer fast ein wenig an den Untergriffen fast vorbeigegriffen hätte. Zumindest bei diesem mir zu schmalen Lenker hätte ich die Untergriffe lieber etwas weiter außen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das Gefühl bei nem breiteren Lenker auch noch so wäre.



lucie schrieb:


> Erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Neuzugang, Farbe wäre für mich nix, Bike ist aber sicher keine schlechte Wahl.


Es ist lila! Endlich ein Bike, das farblich zu meinen Klamotten passt! (Aber ob die Klamotten zum Bike passen? Bin gestern beim Auf- und Absteigen ein paarmal mit den Hosenbeinen der Platzangst-Baggy am Untergriff hängengeblieben - einmal fast umgefallen.)



lucie schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Grizzl auch mal auf dem Schirm. Hätte dann XS nehmen müssen und dieses wird wohl auch nur mit 650B LR angeboten, ob auch 28/29" reingepast hätten, eher fraglich, mögliche Reifenbreite auch eher unter meinen Anforderungen.
> 
> Schlussendlich ist es das Camino geworden, da beides möglich ist. Angegebene Reifenfreiheit bei 28/29" 50, rein passt aber eben 2.1, mehr wird aber an der Gabel knapp.


Wie gesagt, das Camino stand auch in der Reihe der letzten 3 Kandidaten. Am liebsten wär mir das Cube gewesen, weil ich es eben schon gefahren war (und meinen Lieblings-Experten immer wieder hätte fragen können). Beim Camino hat mir der glänzende Lack nicht sooo sehr gefallen (wär ja erstmal die Alu-Version geworden) - da hatte das Canyon dann Vorteile. Und nachdem es nach dem letzten "Ich überleg nochmal 2-3 Tage" dann plötzlich quasi zur gleichen Zeit verfügbar war, hat das dann den Ausschlag gegeben. Geduld ist bei mir kein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Ich hatte immerhin schon 3 Monate nachdenken hinter mir!



lucie schrieb:


> Die dickeren Schlappen und das bessere Überrollverhalten der 29er LR machen sich aber nicht nur auf Trails positiv bemerkbar. Auch auf Feld- und Wiesenwegen bügeln sie die störrischen Grasbüschel und andere Unebenbeiten (Hufeindrücke im Boden) effizienter weg, was ein Ermüden der Handgenke vorbeugt.
> 
> Bei uns gibt es auch noch relativ viel Kopfsteinpflaster, daher auch die Vorgabe 28/29", einfach als Reserve.
> 
> Aber egal, Dir erst einmal viel Spaß auf den ersten Kilometern, ein wenig Feintunig wird sicher noch nötig sein, aber das geht sich aus, sobald man "erfährt" welche Einstellungen einem am Ende taugen.


Ich war so froh, dass niemand in der Nähe war, als ich über den ersten Übergang Asphalt zu (groben) Schotter gefahren bin. Für Außenstände bestimmt beängstigend, wenn da wer sitzt und plötzlich laut "uihuihuih" sagt.



Thema Sattelneigung: Ich weiß, es ist auch bei jeder unterschiedlich, aber wie haltet ihr das?Dafür hab ich gestern mal angehalten, um den Sattel leicht weiter nach vorne zu neigen, weil ich im linken Fuß ein bissl Taubheitsgefühl hatte. Hat anscheinend geholfen. Heute nochmal nachgezogen. Allerdings werd ich heute wohl nicht auf dem Gravel fahren - anscheinend muss sich jetzt ein anderer Sitzbereich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass er jetzt auch gefordert wird. Fühlte sich gerade beim Testen der neuen Lenkerposition an, als wär da alles grün und blau. 😣


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Auf dem Pebbles sitzt Du eben doch mehr nach vorn geneigt/gestreckter als auf den MTB's. Daher "muss" auch der Sattel anders eingestellt werden. Bei uns (auf allen Bikes jeweils Sq Lab, nur in unterschiedlicher Breite) ist die Nase auch weiter unten als bei den MTB's

Aber wie schrubte schon die Lucie


lucie schrieb:


> beste für sich herausfinden, erst einmal fahren und auf die inneren Stimmen hören, die einem sagen, was angenehm oder unangenehm ist.


... Du fährst ja nicht zum ersten Mal Rad - Du weisst ja, was gut/was schlecht ist. Erstmal fahren und erfahren. Fang nicht gleich mit Umrüsten an 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> zur entspannteren Haltung in die Mitte greifen. Definitiv zu schmal,


...in der Mitte greife ich auch äusserst selten, nur, wenn ich mal "ganz nach oben" möchte (bisschen dehnen/strecken. Meist habe ich meine Hände auf den Hoods...


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> das farblich zu meinen Klamotten passt! (Aber ob die Klamotten zum Bike passen?


... uiuiuiui, ich seh schon fifty shades of purple an mir vorbeirauschen 


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hosenbeinen der Platzangst-Baggy am Untergriff hängengeblieben - einmal fast umgefallen.)


...das ist doof, die Platzangst ist aber auch recht "voluminös" - schau Dich mal nach Hosen mit engeren Beinen um. Müssen ja nicht gleich Lycras sein. Meine absolute Lieblingshose für Mausel ist derzeit die Assos Trail Cargo Short.


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hatte immerhin schon 3 Monate nachdenken hinter mir!


.. irgendwann muss ja auch mal gut sein...


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> als ich über den ersten Übergang Asphalt zu (groben) Schotter gefahren bin


...Stichwort breitere Reifen (so sie denn passen) und geringeren Luftdruck - das wird schon. Ist halt komplett anderes fahren, da muss man sich schon ziemlich umgewöhnen. Pass mal auf was passiert, wenn Du wieder umsteigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Ahja, stimmt - Stichwort "Luftdruck"!
Am MTB fahr ich ja nur ca. 1 Bar. Weiß auch, dass ich damit recht weich aufgepumpt bin, aber für unser Einsatzgebiet und mein Körpergewicht hier daheim voll tauglich. Im Urlaub ist's nochmal was anderes.

Beim Gravel war jetzt die Überlegung, dass die Reifen wohl praller gefüllt sein müssten. Die maximalen 5 Bar, die am Reifen angegeben sind, kamen mir dann zuviel vor. Ich hab jetzt mal auf ca.2 Bar aufgepumpt. Keine Ahnung, ob's ne Untergrenze gibt? Das Gefühl gestern hat gesagt, dass das schon ganz gut war... Gibt's irgendwelche wichtigen Argumente gegen das Gefühl?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das ist doof, die Platzangst ist aber auch recht "voluminös" - schau Dich mal nach Hosen mit engeren Beinen um. Müssen ja nicht gleich Lycras sein. Meine absolute Lieblingshose für Mausel ist derzeit die Assos Trail Cargo Short.


Hab ja eigentlich auch noch andere, aber die Platzangst waren bisher meine Lieblinge. Muss ich mich umgewöhnen.
... oder das Anhalten üben. Da wollte ich nämlich auch immer noch den Sattel absenken und war dann überrascht, dass ich das anders managen muss. Verdammt, an was für Sachen man sich gewöhnen kann...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. August 2022)

Ach, lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Im Prinzip gilt jetzt für dich das was wir sonst den waschechten Anfängern raten "Erstmal fahren,fahren,fahren,..."   

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Gravelentscheidung  auch wenn ich meine Stimme natürlich dem Camino gegeben hätte


----------



## Aninaj (11. August 2022)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> auch wenn ich meine Stimme natürlich dem Camino gegeben hätte



Ich habe es redlich probiert… aber da war das Teufelchen wohl stärker … oder so 😁


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe es redlich probiert… aber da war das Teufelchen wohl stärker … oder so 😁


Das stimmt. Danke nochmal ganz offiziell für die ganzen Infos, die mir immer wieder weiter geholfen haben!


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens völlig unschuldig 😇 egal worum es geht 😅 nur mal so zur Sicherheit 😁





Aninaj schrieb:


> Ich habe es redlich probiert… aber da war das Teufelchen wohl stärker … oder so 😁


...aha - soso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Definitiv zu schmal, da ist ja nur knapp ne Handbreit Platz zum Zugreifen.


Jup geht mir auch so. Auf "normalbreiten" (also viel zu schmalen) Rennlenkern fühlt sich Oberlenker eher fürchterlich an. Da könnte man gleich den Vorbau in die Hand nehmen. 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Positionswechsel immer da Gefühl, dass ich beim Griff nach unten immer fast ein wenig an den Untergriffen fast vorbeigegriffen hätte. Zumindest bei diesem mir zu schmalen Lenker hätte ich die Untergriffe lieber etwas weiter außen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das Gefühl bei nem breiteren Lenker auch noch so wäre.


Das wird vor allem mit Flare deutlich besser. Wenn der richtig gut passt, dann muss man nur die Hand nach unten fallen lassen und hat direkt den Lenker wieder gut im Griff. 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Es ist lila! Endlich ein Bike, das farblich zu meinen Klamotten passt! (Aber ob die Klamotten zum Bike passen? Bin gestern beim Auf- und Absteigen ein paarmal mit den Hosenbeinen der Platzangst-Baggy am Untergriff hängengeblieben - einmal fast umgefallen.)


Meine liebsten Gravel-Hosen kommen vom Discounter. Mal zufällig entdeckt, dann beim nächsten Mal gleich mehrere davon mitgenommen. Sehen nicht so albern aus wie Lycras, sind aber genauso stretchy und schön eng so dass man nirgends hängenbleibt.





						Wanderhose Bergwandern MH500 Damen
					

Wanderhose Bergwandern MH500 Damen. Diese leichte Dreiviertelhose für Damen bietet maximale Bewegungsfreiheit und ist ideal für regelmäßige Wanderungen. Nur €24.99




					www.decathlon.de
				







WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Thema Sattelneigung: Ich weiß, es ist auch bei jeder unterschiedlich, aber wie haltet ihr das?Dafür hab ich gestern mal angehalten, um den Sattel leicht weiter nach vorne zu neigen, weil ich im linken Fuß ein bissl Taubheitsgefühl hatte. Hat anscheinend geholfen. Heute nochmal nachgezogen. Allerdings werd ich heute wohl nicht auf dem Gravel fahren - anscheinend muss sich jetzt ein anderer Sitzbereich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass er jetzt auch gefordert wird. Fühlte sich gerade beim Testen der neuen Lenkerposition an, als wär da alles grün und blau. 😣



Bei mir sind die Sättel an den Rennlenker Rädern auch deutlich mehr nach vorne geneigt als an den Mountainbikes. Vor allem im Unterlenker ist man ja viel tiefer nach unten gebeugt, da muss man halt auch die Sitzzone drauf anpassen. 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ahja, stimmt - Stichwort "Luftdruck"!
> Am MTB fahr ich ja nur ca. 1 Bar. Weiß auch, dass ich damit recht weich aufgepumpt bin, aber für unser Einsatzgebiet und mein Körpergewicht hier daheim voll tauglich. Im Urlaub ist's nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Beim Gravel war jetzt die Überlegung, dass die Reifen wohl praller gefüllt sein müssten. Die maximalen 5 Bar, die am Reifen angegeben sind, kamen mir dann zuviel vor. Ich hab jetzt mal auf ca.2 Bar aufgepumpt. Keine Ahnung, ob's ne Untergrenze gibt? Das Gefühl gestern hat gesagt, dass das schon ganz gut war... Gibt's irgendwelche wichtigen Argumente gegen das Gefühl?



Dein Gefühl passt mit meinem zusammen. 40mm Gravelreifen fahr ich so roundabout mit 1,7-2,2 Bar für Gelände und Schotterpisten. Genau kommt's auf den Reifen an, unterschiedliche Karkassen fühlen sich anders an und sind in anderen Druckbereichen "stabil". Auf 3 Bar pumpe ich nur auf, wenn ich eine reine Straßentour mit Rennradlern fahren möchte, damit es in den schnellen Asphaltkurven nicht so schwammig wird.




WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hab ja eigentlich auch noch andere, aber die Platzangst waren bisher meine Lieblinge. Muss ich mich umgewöhnen.
> ... oder das Anhalten üben. Da wollte ich nämlich auch immer noch den Sattel absenken und war dann überrascht, dass ich das anders managen muss. Verdammt, an was für Sachen man sich gewöhnen kann...



Sone Dropper ist auch am Gravelrad eine feine Sache. Und man braucht ja auch immer noch was zum Nachrüsten und Basteln irgendwann 🤫


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Flare ist so ein Thema. Ich würde mal schätzen, die meisten Mountainbiker mögen es, weil es der natürlichen Armhaltung wie auf einem Mountainbike etwas entgegen kommt. Rennlenker ohne Flare ziehen einem immer so die Ellbogen nach innen, super unangenehm, finde ich zumindest. Zu viel sollte es aber auch nicht sein, weil man sich sonst die Vielfalt an Griffpositionen kaputt macht: Lenker mit extremem Flare (>25°) lassen sich angenehm eigentlich nur noch am Unterlenker greifen, alles andere ist dann krumm und schepp.
> Ein imo sehr kommoder Kompromiss sind die Easton AX Lenker. Die haben gerade soviel Flare, dass es einem die Ellbogen ein bisschen ausstellt, aber wenig genug damit alle Griffpositionen uneingeschränkt nutzbar sind und die Hoods nicht komisch schräg stehen.
> PNW Coast finde ich fast noch besser, aber der ist ein bissel mehr in Richtung Gelände optimiert, gibt es auch in "ziemlich breit". Ich fahr den 52er Coast auf dem Gelände-Monstergravel.
> Zum Ausprobieren am besten die günstigsten Alu-Varianten nehmen. Teuer und Carbon kann man dann machen, wenn man "seinen" Lenker gefunden hat. Das kann durchaus ein paar Iterationen durchlaufen. Hat halt schon recht viele Freiheitsgrade und Variablen, so ein krummer Bügel...


Das mit dem Lenker werd ich wohl relativ bald in Angriff nehmen. Hab gestern mal die Schulterbreite gemessen: 42cm (von Wand zum Klemmbrett auf der anderen Seite 😂) Was würdet ihr da für eine Einstiegsbreite zum Ausprobieren empfehlen? Aktuell sind ja 400mm dran - ich hätte jetzt mal so 440 angepeilt plus bissl mehr Flare. Oder bin ich da noch zu vorsichtig?
Am MTB hab ich 760 bzw 770 breite Lenker.

Und gibt's Empfehlungen für Lenkerband mit so nem Silikonstreifen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mehrere Anläufe brauche, weil ich vergesse Kabel mit einzuwickeln oder andere Späße...


----------



## lucie (12. August 2022)

LO goes Gravel...  


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und gibt's Empfehlungen für Lenkerband mit so nem Silikonstreifen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mehrere Anläufe brauche, weil ich vergesse Kabel mit einzuwickeln oder andere Späße...



Immer schön mit der "Italienischen Acht" wickeln!






...oder eben so...






Viel Spaß.


----------



## scylla (12. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lenker werd ich wohl relativ bald in Angriff nehmen. Hab gestern mal die Schulterbreite gemessen: 42cm (von Wand zum Klemmbrett auf der anderen Seite 😂) Was würdet ihr da für eine Einstiegsbreite zum Ausprobieren empfehlen? Aktuell sind ja 400mm dran - ich hätte jetzt mal so 440 angepeilt plus bissl mehr Flare. Oder bin ich da noch zu vorsichtig?
> Am MTB hab ich 760 bzw 770 breite Lenker.



Vergiss die Schulterbreite einfach  Am Mtb interessiert die ja auch schon seit 10 Jahen niemand mehr, sonst müsste 99% vom LO Forum vermutlich mit 600er Lenkerchen am Endurorad rumgurken.
Die größte Auswahl an Dropbar-Lenkern gibts bis 460mm. Also erst mal in der Region bedienen und dann mal schauen ob es dir reicht. Da du am Mtb schon recht breit gewohnt bist, nimm ruhig einen 460mm mit Flare.
Ich fahr am Gelände-Monstergraveler einen 520mm PNW Coast und liebe ihn. Rennradfahrer kommentieren halt gern wie blöd das ausschaut, ist mir aber egal.
Eventuell musst du noch mit der Vorbaulänge spielen, wenn du die Lenkerbreite deutlich veränderst. Wie am Mtb halt auch.




WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und gibt's Empfehlungen für Lenkerband mit so nem Silikonstreifen? Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mehrere Anläufe brauche, weil ich vergesse Kabel mit einzuwickeln oder andere Späße...



Wie gesagt, ich mag das Cinelli Gel Cork am liebsten.


----------



## lucie (12. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aktuell sind ja 400mm dran - ich hätte jetzt mal so 440 angepeilt plus bissl mehr Flare. Oder bin ich da noch zu vorsichtig?



Also, solange Du nicht wirklich auch Trails fahren möchtest, würde ich es mit der Breite nicht übertreiben.

Ich habe einen 42er, aber mit viel Flare, Martina H. einen 42er mit weniger Flare.

Persönlich komme ich damit beim Bikepacking, Straßencruisen und im Gelände (Breite im Unterlenker durch den großen Flare - Lenkerenden 550mm) super zurecht. 

Allerdings ist das auch immer wieder so wie bei allen anderen individuellen Bauteilen und Einstellungen:

was dem einen passt, ist für den anderen unfahrbar. 

Blöd ist dann, wenn man kauft und dann merkt, äh shit, breiter/schmaler wäre doch besser gewesen.
...und dann noch jedes mal wickeln, pffff...


----------



## scylla (12. August 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Blöd ist dann, wenn man kauft und dann merkt, äh shit, breiter/schmaler wäre doch besser gewesen.
> ...und dann noch jedes mal wickeln, pffff...



Ich befürchte ja fast, an dem Kelch kommt keiner vorbei, vor allem wenn neu im Thema. Dropbar-Geometrien sind imo eins der komplexesten Themen. Da kann man sich ewig verhirnen, und am Ende fühlt es sich dann doch anders an als gedacht. Ist ja nicht nur Breite/Reach/Drop/Flare, sondern auch die ganzen Radien... Und weil es sonst noch nicht kompliziert genug wäre, beeinflussen ja auch gerade die Radien, wie gut man die Bremshebel erreichen kann, was für Leute mit kleinen Händen ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist. @Aninaj kann da auch ein Lied davon singen


----------



## lucie (12. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich befürchte ja fast, an dem Kelch kommt keiner vorbei, vor allem wenn neu im Thema. Dropbar-Geometrien sind imo eins der komplexesten Themen. Da kann man sich ewig verhirnen, und am Ende fühlt es sich dann doch anders an als gedacht. Ist ja nicht nur Breite/Reach/Drop/Flare, sondern auch die ganzen Radien...



Genau das verkompliziert ja das Ganze und macht einen Neuling total kirre.

Sie soll erst einmal fahren und darauf hören, was ihre Befindlichkeiten so sagen - vieles wird ja durch das eigene Körpergefühl signalisiert und kann dann mit der Erfahrung aus dem MTB-Bereich abgeglichen werden. Was passiert, wenn.../Was muss ich ändern, dass...

Ggf. erst einmal die richtige Sitzposition (Sattelneigung, Sattelposition-Knielot, Sitzhöhe, Lenkerhöhe etc) finden und alle anderen Parameter Stück für Stück anpassen und nach gusto und Einsatzzweck korrigieren.

Du darfst nicht vergessen, das nicht jede mit einem Gravel auch richtig im Gelände fahren möchte, dafür hat Frau ja das MTB. 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte keinen 52er Lenker am Gravel haben wollen - schon rein optisch nicht. Um einen solchen zu probieren, müsste ich ja wieder wickeln - äh nöö, keine Lust dazu, kommt dazu, dass die Bremsleitungen dann wahrscheinlich schon wieder zu kurz wären...


----------



## MimoDerErste (12. August 2022)

Made my day😀
Das war schön zu lesen. Unterhaltsam und wegen der vielen Gemeinsamkeiten im Vorfeld beim Radkauf.
Engelchen und Teufelchen haben sich bei mir auf das Grizl cf sl suspension 8 geeinigt. Es ist auch das xte Bike in der Garage🙈.
Je nach Untergrund fahre ich mit 2 bis 2,5 Bar tubeless. Als Reifen fahre ich die Schwalbe Ultrabite in 50mm. Den Sattel habe ich leicht nach vorne geneigt.
Als Gepäckträger bin ich bei Tailfin fündig geworden. Diese Lösung ist mobil und stabil, aber nicht ganz billig. Für die Befestigung des Gepäckträgers wechselt man die hinteren Steckachse aus. Die neue Steckachse von Tailfin ist an den Ausfallenden verlängert. Das funktioniert gut und diese Steckachse verbleibt jetzt am Grizl. Den Gepäckträger baut man in ca. 2 Minuten auf (2 x Schnellspanner und 1x Gummiring schließen)und in 1 Minute ab. Je nach Einsatzzweck war es mir das wert.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Grizl.


----------



## Aninaj (12. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur Breite/Reach/Drop/Flare, sondern auch die ganzen Radien... Und weil es sonst noch nicht kompliziert genug wäre, beeinflussen ja auch gerade die Radien, wie gut man die Bremshebel erreichen kann, was für Leute mit kleinen Händen ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist. @Aninaj kann da auch ein Lied davon singen


Da sagste was. 🙄

Für mich habe ich jetzt rausgefunden, dass ich wenig Reach (65, mag ned so gestreckt sitzen), wenig Drop (105, dann hängt man ned so tief im Unterlenker) und ein bisschen mehr Flare (20 Grad) mag, die aber möglichst spät anfangen, damit die Hebel ned zu schräg stehen 😅 Und der Radius eher nicht kreisrund, sonder etwas abgeflacht. Und wenn er dann in der Mitte noch etwas abgeflacht ist, damit man eine schöne Handauflage hat - dann ist perfekt.

Nur noch Hebel so weit geht ran stellen und tada… glaube so 42 reichen dann, sonst wird’s mir unten zu breit. Ist ja kein MTB 🤪

Alles ist aber irgendwie nicht zu bekommen, daher hat mein aktueller Lenker etwas mehr Reach, dafür nen kürzeren Vorbau. Das kann man immerhin etwas ausgleichen. 

Aber Lenkerband wickeln ist auch nicht meins. Ich fahre bei einem neuen Lenker immer lange ohne rum, oder nur mit Stücken vom alten, bis alles passt. Das ist am MTB definitiv einfacher.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2022)

So, zweite Runde hab ich hinter mich gebracht. Gleiche Strecke und auf den 35km heut gleich 7 Minuten schneller.
Heute dann mit dem neu eingestellten Lenker auch die meiste Zeit die Hände an den Hoods gehabt. Der Untergriff war heut um einiges unbequemer als vorgestern. Ich glaub, ich hab nen negativen Flare. Ich werd dann nach dem Urlaub mal die Augen im Bikemarkt usw offen halten und bis dahein austüfteln, was mir wohl passen könnte. Bis dahin muss ich jetzt am Wochenende eh MTB fahren und Technik üben, bevor es nächstes Wochenende in die Berge geht...

Ahja, neueste Erkenntnis zum Unterschied MTB - Gravel: MTB ist erst richtig mit Schlammspritzern dran - Gravel scheinbar mit jeder Menge Staub.  🤪 Aber immerhin sieht man dann die hässlichen braunen Streifen am Reifen nicht mehr. 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (12. August 2022)

Das würde hier einen super Comic abgeben "Graveln zwischen Himmel & Hölle".🤣
Die beste Einleitung und interne Kaufberatung ever!👍

Die Farbe finde ich richtig schick aber die Reifen gehören definitiv schwarz.


----------



## jigsor (13. August 2022)

Guter Thread...diese Selbstgespräche kommen mir sehr bekannt vor und ich möchte mittlerweile das selbe Rad wie du es hast 👍

Eine Empfehlung möchte ich Mal aussprechen...tausche am Anfang besser nicht soviele Teile durch, sondern fahr erstmal.

Vieles ist Gewohnheit und der Körper kann das gut umsetzen.

Als ich aufs RR umgestiegen bin, taten mir Rücken und Handflächen weh.

Nachdem ich die Sattelhöhe angepasst hatte und so knapp 1k km hinter mir hatte, war alles verschwunden.

Gerne mehr Bilder von dem Rad...die Farbe ist genial!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. August 2022)

So, Pebbles wurde heut gleich mal geduscht. So was staubiges, tststs ...
Dann hab ich auch mal den Lenker genauer untersucht. Da steht drauf 70mm Reach und 122mm Drop. Nix von Flare, also hat der wohl wirklich keinen...

⚖️ Danach dann gleich auch mal gewogen: 10,70kg wiegt die Kleine. Scarlett wurde ja heute auch ein bissl urlaubsfertig gemacht, die ist schon ein schwerer Brocken dagegen...

Aber: Gestern ein Verschalter hat schon böse Folgen gehabt... 🩹😭

Da brauch ich also auch ne Lösung, denn im Verschalten bin ich recht gut, glaub ich...


----------



## Aninaj (13. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Dann hab ich auch mal den Lenker genauer untersucht. Da steht drauf 70mm Reach und 122mm Drop. Nix von Flare, also hat der wohl wirklich keinen...



Das wäre für ein Gravel aber eher ungewöhnlich. Canyon schreibt:



> Canyon Aluminium-Cockpit mit ergonomisch optimiertem Flare-Lenker



Daher miss doch einfach mal Abstand Mitte  Drops und Abstand Mitte Lenkerende.


----------



## scylla (14. August 2022)

Bei Canyon findet man keine Angabe zum Lenker-Flare... also ich finde sie zumindest nicht. Google fördert das zu tage:
_Peter Kinzel, Canyon-Produktmanager und verantwortlich bei der Entwicklung des Bikes, spricht von 6 Grad Flare, also der seitlichen Ausstellung des Unterlenkers. Ganz ehrlich, diese 6 Grad sind nicht spürbar._









						Canyon Grizl im großen Test (2021) - BIKE BILD
					

Mit dem Grizl stellt Canyon seinem Gravelbike Grail einen stärkeren Bruder zur Seite. Das Bike geht hervorragend auch durch ruppigeres Gelände.




					www.bike-bild.de
				







WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Da brauch ich also auch ne Lösung, denn im Verschalten bin ich recht gut, glaub ich...



Bei den Carbonrahmen im Haushalt hab ich aus Alublech eine "Opferlage" in Form der Kettenstrebe gebogen/gehämmert und im kritischen Bereich unter die Kurbel geklebt. Alublech gibts im Baumarkt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Das wäre für ein Gravel aber eher ungewöhnlich. [...]
> 
> Daher miss doch einfach mal Abstand Mitte  Drops und Abstand Mitte Lenkerende.


Hab gemessen - es hat tatsächlich Flare, denn oben ist der Lneker 40cm breit und unten an den Enden an den Drops 45cm. Mein Mann hat behauptet, jetzt könnte man den Flare berechnen. Zahlen!!! 😂  Gibt's da online ein Äquivalent zum Ritzelrechner - halt zum Flare berechnen und vergleichen? Für so Zahlen-Nieten wie mich?



scylla schrieb:


> Bei Canyon findet man keine Angabe zum Lenker-Flare... also ich finde sie zumindest nicht. Google fördert das zu tage:
> _Peter Kinzel, Canyon-Produktmanager und verantwortlich bei der Entwicklung des Bikes, spricht von 6 Grad Flare, also der seitlichen Ausstellung des Unterlenkers. Ganz ehrlich, diese 6 Grad sind nicht spürbar._
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp, nicht spürbar. Zumindest nicht für Neulinge...


----------



## scylla (14. August 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hab gemessen - es hat tatsächlich Flare, denn oben ist der Lneker 40cm breit und unten an den Enden an den Drops 45cm. Mein Mann hat behauptet, jetzt könnte man den Flare berechnen. Zahlen!!! 😂  Gibt's da online ein Äquivalent zum Ritzelrechner - halt zum Flare berechnen und vergleichen? Für so Zahlen-Nieten wie mich?



Taschenrechner:

Flare = Arctan(Hälfte der Breitendifferenz / Lenkerdrop)

Zumindest dann, wenn die Lenkerenden nicht noch eine zusätzliche Biegung nach außen oder innen machen.


----------



## cjbffm (14. August 2022)

Durch Zufall bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe mit viel Vergnügen den inneren Dialog ziwschen Engelchen und Teufelchen gelesen. - Bravo!

Und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gefährt!1!

Ich hingegen bin gegen den Kauf eines Gravelbikes (natürlich) zu hundert Prozent immun! Nie im Leben werd mich mir so etwas in den Keller stellen oder am Ende noch damit unter Leute gehen! 😇
Nur kurz zum Punkt Lenkerbandenden befestigen.
Scylla schrieb:


scylla schrieb:


> Und für die Abschlüsse nimmst du am besten Tesa Isolierband (also das für Elektrokabel).


Mit meiner langen Bastelerfahrung sage ich, dafür gibt es etwas deutlich besseres.
Nämlich Tesaband - das dürfte das mit der Nummer 4651 sein. Für Private wird es heutzutage unter der handlichen Bezeichnung "Tesa Extra Power Perfect Gewebeband" verkauft.


			https://www.obi.de/klebebaender/tesa-extra-power-perfect-gewebeband-braun-2-75-m-x-19-mm/p/5560206
		


Der Vorteil dieses Bandes ist, daß die Klebeschicht weitaus beständiger ist gegen Wasser, Sonne und Wärme als bei diesen Elektroklebeändern. Bei denen fängt der Kleber gerne und schnell an zu schmieren. Dann hat man das Zeug an den Händen und das Band fängt an zu wandern.

Das macht Tesaband so nicht. Außerdem eignen sich die nach dem Lenkerbandendekleben übrigen zwei Meter fünfzig prima für tausend andere Zwecke in und an Haus, Garten, Auto...


----------



## scylla (14. August 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Nur kurz zum Punkt Lenkerbandenden befestigen.
> Scylla schrieb:
> 
> Mit meiner langen Bastelerfahrung sage ich, dafür gibt es etwas deutlich besseres.
> ...



Zustimmung, das Gewebeband klebt wie der Teufel!
Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken: wenn man beim Üben ist, oder Lenker "durchprobiert" und das Lenkerband ein paar Mal retten will, dann sollte das Klebeband an den Abschlüssen idealer Weise auch wieder abgehen. Mit dem Gewebeband reißt man eher das Lenkerband kaputt, wenn man es wieder abziehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. August 2022)

Danke euch beiden für die Tipps.
Zum Üben werd ich dann wohl erstmal nehmen, was hier eh noch rumfliegt - vielleicht ist da ja noch was gutes dabei.
Erstmal weiter fahren und eingewöhnen...


----------



## cjbffm (14. August 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Mit dem Gewebeband reißt man eher das Lenkerband kaputt, wenn man es wieder abziehen will.


Nein, keine Sorge, das Tesaband klebt nicht derart brutal, das bekommt man auch gut wieder ab, sogar noch nach längerer Zeit. 

Heißt "längere Zeit" allerdings mehr als fünf, acht oder zehn Jahre, dann verändert sich auch der Kleber dieses Bandes, löst sich zum Teil vom Band und man bekommt ihn nur schwer weg. - Aber man bekommt ihn weg. - Habe genau das vor kurzem mit einem Klebestreifenstück durchexerziert, das über zehn Jahre an seinem Fleck klebte. - Siehste nichts mehr von.


----------



## jigsor (15. August 2022)

Sind das deine ersten Wickelversuche, oder hast du das schon öfter gemacht?

Ansonsten viel Spaß dabei 😅 wenn man da den Hang zum Perfektionismus hat und 0 Erfahrung wird das zum abendfüllenden Programm.

Mittlerweile macht es aber Laune und zum Abschlussband kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem verwendeten Elektroband aus dem Fachhandel bisher garkeine Probleme hatte.

Was passt da farblich zur Farbe Grape? 🤔

✌️


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. September 2022)

Zurück von ner "Hase-und-Igel-Tour" 😃 (Der Hase hatte das HT, ich = der Igel war mit Pebbles unterwegs.)
Macht schon Laune, wenn man bergauf nicht mit der Zunge in den Speichen hängt und nicht hinterher kommt, sondern vorne weg fährt. 😎 Klappt aber komischerweise nur in flachen Anstiegen, wenn's steiler wird, fehlt da wohl noch Muskelkraft. Und bergab hat das MTB dann wieder klare Vorteile. Oder ich zu viel Angst...
Hier mal Bilder in Action.














Aber irgendwie hab ich hier die Beine in komischer X-Position 🤔:


----------



## Aninaj (4. September 2022)

Ganz schön pörbelig 😁👍🏻

Beim treten mal beobachten wie deine Beine arbeiten. Kann schon sein, dass du dazu neigst die Knie nach innen zu rotieren. 

Statt Rucksack vielleicht ne Rahmentasche, wenn‘s Knie dran schleift hast du ne Erinnerung daran die Knie auszustellen 😁


----------



## Martina H. (4. September 2022)

...ein Traum in Lila 

Der Gesichtsausdruck auf Bild 2 

Die Sitzposition ist halt eine komplett andere - aber da wirst Du Dich sicher dran gewöhnen. (Aber wart ab, wenn Du viel gegravelt bist und wieder aufs MTB steigst  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2022)

Rückblick auf die 3. Fahrt im August - mal etwas länger (55km / 438hm - Bewegungszeit 2:55)

Teufelchen: Da haben wir aber ganz schön oft angehalten.
Engelchen: Ja, aber nicht zum Essen, sondern weil wir auf den Schotterwegen keine Orientierung hatten und ständig nachschauen mussten, wo‘s weitergeht.
Teufelchen: Ja. rechts und links wären immer so schöne Trails gewesen, von denen wir wussten, wo‘s hingeht.
Engelchen: Aber mit‘m Gravel fahren wir keine Trails. Das 200m-Stück, das wir fahren mussten, war uns doch beiden mal gar nicht geheuer!
Teufelchen: Stimmt.
Engelchen: Aber insgesamt waren wir doch recht flott.
_(Pause)_
Teufelchen: Hm, aber wären wir auf dieser reinen Schottertour mit dem Fully nicht genauso schnell gewesen?
Engelchen: Das hab ich ehrlich auch schon überlegt.



Soweit der innere Mono-Dialog. Also bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich mir doch oft das MTB gewünscht, um auf die Trails abzubiegen, wo ich sicherlich beste Verhältnisse gehabt hätte. Ich glaub, bei schönem Wetter will ich einfach nur auf die Trails. 
Für längere Graveltouren muss ich auf jeden Fall erst einmal vorher planen, weil ich zwar (fast) alle Trails in der Umgebung kenne, aber nicht die Schotterwege, die da außenrum verteilt sind. Ich hab nur die Querungen erkannt "Achja, da käme ich aus Trail x und auf der anderen Seite kommt dann gleich diese Stelle...". Mit dem MTB bin ich flexibler, wenn ich spontan abkürzen/verlängern will.

Außerdem noch ein paar Gedanken zu Dingen, die (noch) nicht so recht passen. Mir fehlt sowas immer, wenn ich auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten bin und nur Berichte wie "Alles supertoll" lese.

Zum Lenker: Ich hab oft das Gefühl, das der Brustkorb eingeengt ist zum Atmen. Ob das wohl an der schmalen Lenkerbreite liegt?
Zum Sattel: Ich hab das Gefühl, zu weit hinten zu sitzen. Muss mal das Knielot messen und überlegen ob Sattel noch weiter nach vorne muss.
Ständig auftretendes Problem: Linkes Bein schläft immer mal ein. Irgendwas stimmt also definitiv mit der Sitzposition / Sattel nicht.
Bei Schotterabfahrten im Untergriff sind mir auch die Hände wie eingeschlafen. Muss ich vielleicht mal Handschuhe mit Gelpad probieren? Oder hilft auch hier ein anderer Lenker?


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2022)

Ich zähle mich auch noch zu den Gravelanfängern, auch wenn ich es jetzt schon 2 Jahre habe 🙈 
Ich wohne da, wo Mtb vor der Tür keinen Sinn macht, daher ist der Einsatzzweck sehr einfach zu definieren. 
Ich bin beim dritten Lenker angekommen und fahre fast nur im Untergriff, denn hier ist der Wind der Feind. Mittlerweile denke ich, er könnte breiter sein, weil ich seit einiger Zeit am Tourenbike den Surly Corner Bar in Mittebreit habe und dadurch vergleichen kann.  (https://surlybikes.com/parts/corner_bar)
Der Sattel muss definitiv anders eingestellt werden und manchmal im Wiegetritt fahren hilft mir 😉. Die Sattel Höhe ist  m.E. noch sensibler als das Knielot.
Und ich finde es braucht genug Muskeln in Rücken und Schulter um entspannt zu fahren.
Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Rad!


----------



## scylla (19. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Rückblick auf die 3. Fahrt im August - mal etwas länger (55km / 438hm - Bewegungszeit 2:55)
> 
> Teufelchen: Da haben wir aber ganz schön oft angehalten.
> Engelchen: Ja, aber nicht zum Essen, sondern weil wir auf den Schotterwegen keine Orientierung hatten und ständig nachschauen mussten, wo‘s weitergeht.



Absolut. Diese Schotterwege schauen alle gleich aus 😅



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Teufelchen: Ja. rechts und links wären immer so schöne Trails gewesen, von denen wir wussten, wo‘s hingeht.
> Engelchen: Aber mit‘m Gravel fahren wir keine Trails. Das 200m-Stück, das wir fahren mussten, war uns doch beiden mal gar nicht geheuer!



Alles Gewöhnungssache. Am Anfang ist es scary, schon allein die Position aufm Rad wenn man die Nase so weit unten hat, dass man sich knapp vor Überschlag wähnt. Wie es dann weitergeht ist allerdings Sache der eigenen Motivation. Man kann sich abschrecken lassen und es einfach nicht mehr machen. Nicht schlimm, so sehen es die meisten. Oder man nimmt es als Herausforderung, möchte rausfinden was tatsächlich geht, und nimmt es mit Spaß an der Challenge. Und dann merkt man, dass das meiste tatsächlich nur im Kopf ist und diese seltsame Fahrposition mit den tiefergelegten Händen sogar extrem stabil.

Aber, auf die Gefahr hin mich zu widerholen: eine Schnippistütze hilft enorm! Am Gravel sogar fast noch mehr als am Mtb. Wenn man vorne so weit unten ist, und durch einen schmalen Dropbar sowieso schon vergleichsweise unbeweglich und eingeengt, dann ist es umso unangenehmer, wenn der Hintern steil in der Luft hängen muss, und man die Hüfte weder vor noch zurück und auch nicht seitlich bewegen kann ohne direkt am Sattel anzuecken oder gar hängen zu bleiben. Ein bisschen Platz unterm Hintern, selbst wenn es nur 10cm ist, macht eine Welt Unterschied im Wohlbefinden aufm Rad.





WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Teufelchen: Stimmt.
> Engelchen: Aber insgesamt waren wir doch recht flott.
> _(Pause)_
> Teufelchen: Hm, aber wären wir auf dieser reinen Schottertour mit dem Fully nicht genauso schnell gewesen?
> Engelchen: Das hab ich ehrlich auch schon überlegt.



So gern ich mein Fully auch als antriebsneutral lobe, aber nein, das wage ich dann doch sehr zu bezweifeln. Fühlt sich vielleicht "fast so flott" an, aber ist es mitnichten. Reifen, Gewicht, Aerodynamik, Energieverlust blabla. Auf einer längeren Strecke merkt man es. Natürlich je gröber das Gelände desto geringer wird der Schotterrad-Vorteil, und irgendwann wenn aus grobem Gelände ein ordentlicher Trail wird ist das Fully schneller. Aber auf normalen Waldwegen, solange es keine komplett erodierten Jeep-Pisten sind, noch nicht.




WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Soweit der innere Mono-Dialog. Also bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich mir doch oft das MTB gewünscht, um auf die Trails abzubiegen, wo ich sicherlich beste Verhältnisse gehabt hätte. Ich glaub, bei schönem Wetter will ich einfach nur auf die Trails.



Geht mir genauso. Daher fahr ich einfach mit jedem Rad in die Trails rein. Das schöne am Gravelrad für mich: dadurch hab ich sogar viel mehr Trails. Hier gibt es nämlich einige Trails, die mir entweder mit dem Mtb zu viel Gegurke/Anfahrt über Straße und Pisten haben, oder die einfach langweilig geworden sind. Die bekommen mit dem Schotterrad wieder viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit, weil sie entweder wieder Spaß machen oder weil man damit viel einfacher bereit ist "mal eben" 50km weit durch die Landschaft zu gondeln für einen Trail weiter hinten drin.




WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Außerdem noch ein paar Gedanken zu Dingen, die (noch) nicht so recht passen. Mir fehlt sowas immer, wenn ich auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten bin und nur Berichte wie "Alles supertoll" lese.



Been (exactly) there 
Ich hab 10 Jahre gebraucht um wirklich Spaß am Schotterrad zu finden. Mittlerweile liebe ich es und hab gar mehrere davon. Mein erstes Erlebnis, damals auf einem Cyclocrosser (Gravel gab es damals noch nicht) war aber auch überhaupt nicht überzeugend. Alles viel zu scary und komisch, Spaß Null. Damals hab ich das ein paar Mal probiert damit ins Gelände zu gehen, aber letztendlich ist es dann als Arbeitswege-Rad und "Bad-Road Bike" für die Rennradtouren geendet, die mir mit dem echten Roadracer zu doof waren. Es hat eine sehr lange Zeit und auch technische Entwicklung (sowohl von Fahrradgeometrie und Anbauteilen als auch von mir selbst) gebraucht um mich eines besseren zu belehren.
Die Basics, die mir wirklich zu Spaß am Gravelrad verholfen haben: breite Flarelenker. Schnippistütze. Hydraulische Bremsen mit ausreichend verstellbaren und ergonomischeren Hebeln. Längere und flachere Geo ohne Toe-Overlap.
An deinem Pebbels ist das meiste davon schon vorhanden. Außer...  Und der Rest ist einfach "Kopf" und "Gewohnheit". Fahren, ausprobieren, basteln. Es so hinzubekommen und einzustellen wie es für dich taugt braucht Zeit und Er-Fahrung. Da es was ganz anderes ist als deine bisher gewohnten Räder, solltest du dich da nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen, es ist normal dass es Anfangs alles komisch ist, und viel Zeit und auch Misserfolge braucht bis es passt. Und wenn du ganz am Ende rausfindest, dass es doch nichts für dich ist, dann bist du eine Erfahrung reicher und hast ein Pendel-Rad. Das sollte es ja auch ursprünglich sein.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Zum Lenker: Ich hab oft das Gefühl, das der Brustkorb eingeengt ist zum Atmen. Ob das wohl an der schmalen Lenkerbreite liegt?



Schmaler Lenker ohne ausreichend Flare hilft sicher nicht. Ein breiterer Lenker mit Flare öffnet den Brustkorb, da er die Schultern und Oberarme nach außen bringt.
Aber auch die tief gebeugte Position dürfte einen Teil beitragen. Hier hilft Gewöhnung, Training der Haltemuskulatur im Oberkörper (die trainiert sich über mehr Fahren auf dem Rad auch von allein), und auch Experimentieren mit Griffpositionen bzw. rausfinden der liebsten Griff- und Sitzposition für bestimmte Zwecke.
Und: Rucksack weglassen! In der Schotterrad-Sitzposition weit runtergebeugt finde ich alle Arten von Rucksack einfach fürchterlich und einschränkend. Egal wie bequem er auf dem Mtb ist, auf dem Schotterrad kann der Rückenschmerzen machen und einen ganz unbemerkt/unwillkürlich in komische Positionen zwingen, die nicht wirklich auf Dauer ergonomisch sind. Ich mache mit Rucksack z.B. automatisch einen Rundrücken und ziehe die Schultern hoch, weil der Rucksack mir immer ins Genick rutschen möchte wenn der Rücken lang und flach ist, wodurch es sich anfühlt als bekäme ich überhaupt keinen Druck aufs Pedal und ebenfalls irgendwie schlecht Luft bekomme. Auch hier heißt es experimentieren wie du zurecht kommst. Für mich ist es ein Hipbag und als Zusatz eine keine Framebag.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Zum Sattel: Ich hab das Gefühl, zu weit hinten zu sitzen. Muss mal das Knielot messen und überlegen ob Sattel noch weiter nach vorne muss.
> Ständig auftretendes Problem: Linkes Bein schläft immer mal ein. Irgendwas stimmt also definitiv mit der Sitzposition / Sattel nicht.


Sattel ausreichend geneigt? An allen Rädern mit Dropbar muss bei mir die Sattelspitze deutlich weiter runter als an den Mtbs, weil eben die Sitzposition eine deutlich flachere ist. Und durch die flachere Sitzposition muss ggf auch der Sattel generell schmaler sein als am Mtb.



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bei Schotterabfahrten im Untergriff sind mir auch die Hände wie eingeschlafen. Muss ich vielleicht mal Handschuhe mit Gelpad probieren? Oder hilft auch hier ein anderer Lenker?



Das kann viele Ursachen haben. Von Bremsgriff-Position über Lenkerradien, Handschuhe, aber auch Körperhaltung oder Radlastverteilung.
Sitzt du oder stehst du bei den Schotterabfahrten? Eine Möglichkeit könnte sein, dass du einfach zu viel Druck auf den Händen hast und dich zu viel am Lenker abstützen musst, weil du nicht ausbalanciert im Rad bist. Versuch mal den Sattel runter zu machen und beim Abfahren im Stehen den Rücken wirklich lang zu strecken, Hintern nach oben/hinten. Wenn du eine Position hast wo du auch im Untergriff den Lenker nicht halten musst sondern die Hände drüber schweben lassen kannst, bist du richtig. Das geht tatsächlich deutlich besser mit Sattel aus dem Weg weil man sich dann korrespondierend zum tiefen Griff horizontal lang machen kann und den Hintern zurück schieben kann ohne hinter/unter der Sattelkante eingeklemmt zu sein. Eigentlich gleiches Prinzip wie am Mtb mit den Heavy Feet Light Hands, nur halt mit der Challenge des tiefen Griffs.
Ansonsten mal darauf achten, ob die Handgelenke in irgendeine Richtung unnatürlich abknicken. Wenn das der Fall ist müssen entweder die Brems/Schaltgriffe anders positioniert werden, der Lenker anders gedreht, oder die Lenkerradien oder die Lenkerbreite stimmt einfach nicht.
Einschlafende Hände können aber auch einen Ursprung in der Schulterregion haben, wenn die zu verkrampft und dauerhaft zu angespannt/unflexibel ist. Da wäre dann die Sache mit der Lenkerbreite evtl relevant.

Gelpads an Handschuhen kann gegen punktuelle Druckstellen oder Schwielen Linderung bringen. Gegen einschlafende Hände bringt es imo aber höchstens auf kurze Dauer was. Natürlich entlastet das Gelpolster kurzfristig, aber wenn die Abfahrt länger wird, ist die falsche Belastung, die dir irgendwelche Neven oder Blutbahnen abdrückt, dann doch wieder da. Und eventuell sogar noch schlimmer weil das zusätzliche Material von der Polsterung dann noch mehr Druck verursacht und noch mehr abklemmt.


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2022)

... da siehste mal: Gravel ist soooooooo kompliziert...da ist MTB ein Schaizz gegen


----------



## scylla (19. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da siehste mal: Gravel ist soooooooo kompliziert...da ist MTB ein Schaizz gegen


 
Sagt ein Graveller der frisch mit Mtb anfängt bestimmt genau andersrum


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da siehste mal: Gravel ist soooooooo kompliziert...da ist MTB ein Schaizz gegen


Aber sowas von! 


scylla schrieb:


> Absolut. Diese Schotterwege schauen alle gleich aus 😅
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Danke für soviel Input!
Letztes Wochenende ging's wieder auf ne Hase-und-Igel-Tour (ich mit Pebbles gegen @scratch_a auf HT, weil wir nach zwischen dem ganzen Regen eh nur ne Schottertour machen wollten. Dieses Mal wurde dabei die Hardcore-Schotter-Steigung mit 15% in der Umgebung eingebaut. (Das steht auf dem Straßenschild, ist aber glaub ich noch mehr...)

Erste Schlüsselstelle: ne kleine Holzbrücke. Engelchen und Teufelchen saßen kreischend au meinen Schultern: "Oh mein Gott - zwei Stufen!" / "Oh mein Gott, Obergriff oder Untergriff!?!?" / "Hilfääää, die Brücke ist nass!" - 😭 Totale Verwirrung, sodass ich abgestiegen bin und das Rad manuell auf die Brücke versetzt hab. Aufsteigen mit den Worten: "Kannst du mich am Ende der Brücke bei den beiden Stufen runter spotten?" nur um dann am Ende der Brücke anzuhalten und runterzuschieben.😭 Und das an einer Brücke, die ich als allererstes gelernt habe zu fahren, als ich noch null Fahrtechnik hatte. Laune kurzzeitig im Keller.😟

Weiterfahren - im sanften unteren Anstieg vor dem Monster-Anstieg gut an Vorsprung gewonnen. 🙃Laune wieder viel besser. Plötzlich zwischen dem ganzen Wind ein Geräusch - ich will mich umdrehen, da "rauscht" ein Auto "haarknapp" an mir vorbei. 😱Ein lautes "Huch!" meinerseits. (In Wirklichkeit war es echt langsam vorbeigefahren und hatte auch den weitestmöglichen Abstand auf dem Feldweg versucht einzuhalten, aber wenn man das Rad noch nicht beherrscht, fährt man in dem Moment auf einmal nicht mehr rechts am Rand.) Der Förster hat mein "Huch" anscheinend gehört und ist netterweise ausgestiegen und hat gefragt, ob das zu knapp war. Lag denke ich wirklich nur am ungewohnten Bike. Kein rücksichtsloses Fahren seinerseits. Trotzdem erstmal kleiner Schock. Blick nach hinten - noch hab ich Vorsprung. Den hab ich auch quasi bis oben gehalten. Aber hart war's schon.
Bergab dann kurze Wegteilung: Ich auf Schotter mit dem Gedanken "Auf die Geburtstagswunschliste kommt definitiv ne Dropperpost!" - Er auf Umweg nen Trail mitgenommen.
Heimweg war dann nur flach. Für mich eher relativ gemütliches Ausrollen, für ihn glaub ich anstrengender, wenn ich die Pulsfrequenz anschaue.
Teufelchen auf einmal: "Oh nein! Wenn der sich jetzt anstrengt und wir nur so ein bisschen - dann ist der ja mit dem MTB viel trainierter und wir können noch weiter hinterher fahren!"

Zum Schluss war's dann wieder da: eingeschlafener Fuß, zwischendurch auf der Abfahrt britzelnde Hände. Und der Gedanke, dass ich eigentlich keine Zeit (und momentan auch keinen Bock) hab, mich ohne Ahnung mit all den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auseinanderzusetzen, geschweige denn rumzuschrauben. Rumschrauben im Herbst/Winter ist immer so blöd, weil kalt in der Garage.
🤔Wenn doch nur wer mit Ahnung sich anschauen könnte, was an meiner Position auf dem Bike nicht stimmt und mir direkt Empfehlungen geben könnte. Hey - gibt's da nicht sowas wie Bikefitting!? Das könnte auch auf die Geburtstags-Wunschliste.💡
Bis dahin mach ich nur kleinere, schnelle Eisntellungsänderungen, wie Sattelneigung o.ä.
Stundenplan, bzw. zusätzlicher Blödkram lässt momentan keine Pendelfahrten zu. Ich hoffe/denke, das ändert sich aber bald mal... Aber Herbst-Schotterfahrten sind auch ganz in Ordnung, wie mir scheint. Zumindest in der Hase-Igel-Konstellation. 

Auf die Wunschliste kommt dann auch noch ne Hipbag - da gibt's noch eine in lila. 😁😎 Und bis Weihnachten kann ich dann vielleicht konkrete Radtaschen und Trinkflasche und so auf meine Wunschliste schreiben, was dann ja für Pendelfahrten wichtig wär. Muss mich halt entscheiden, zwischen all dem, was ich da schon gefunden hab... 
@Martina H. : Du hast ja wirklich sowas von Recht! Alles furchtbar komplikativ!


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2022)

- wenn Du Empfehlung in Rtg. Radtaschen brauchst: Bescheid


----------



## lucie (25. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!
> 
> 
> Wow! Danke für soviel Input!
> ...



Bist Du mit Rucksack gefahren?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - wenn Du Empfehlung in Rtg. Radtaschen brauchst: Bescheid


Danke. Muss mir erstmal überlegen, _was_ dann im Schulalltag auch noch sinnvoll ist. Hab da letztens nen wandelbaren Rucksack gesehen, das könnt vielleicht was sein...



lucie schrieb:


> Bist Du mit Rucksack gefahren?


Jepp, brauchte ja was zu trinken. Also eigentlich fahr ich mit MTB-Ausrüstung auf'm Gravel rum. Kleidung, Rucksack, Schuhe... Jetzt passt die Kleidung endlich mal farblich zum Rad.   
Überdenken sollte ich allerdings, dass der Ersatzschlauch vom MTB vermutlich nicht ins Gravel passt.

Hach, an was man nicht alles denken muss. Und das ist irgendwie leicht frustrierend. Man denkt, man hat mit den Jahren so viel Erfahrung und auf einmal fängt man quasi wieder bei Null an. Obwohl's doch auch nur ein Fahrrad ist...


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Rucksack, Schuhe... Jetzt passt die Kleidung endlich mal farblich zum Rad.



 - ein (Alp)traum in Lila    sorry, Spass   



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> _was_ dann im Schulalltag auch noch sinnvoll ist.



...genau, erstmal denken, da gibt es im Moment soooo viel - guck Dir mal bspw. die Marke Aevor an, die haben echt ganz gut durchdachte Lösungen, gerade für den urbanen Bereich...

Wenn es denn soweit ist: hast Du mal über einen Gepäckträger nachgedacht?



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und das ist irgendwie leicht frustrierend. Man denkt, man hat mit den Jahren so viel Erfahrung und auf einmal fängt man quasi wieder bei Null an.



Hey, das ist doch geil: endlich mal was Neues 

Zu den einschlafenden Extremitäten, fahr doch mal ohne Rucksack, evtl. schneiden die Träger ein (schöne Grüsse von @lucie )

Und zum Flaschenhalter: wir haben das Fidlock System an allen Bikes. Was wir dabei schön finden ist, dass, wenn wir ohne Flaschen fahren, die Halter nicht so auffällig sind. Haben allerdings den Nachteil, dass auch nur die Fidlock Flaschen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> - ein (Alp)traum in Lila    sorry, Spass



Ich weiß, dass ich ein Alptraum bin.  😎 



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...genau, erstmal denken, da gibt es im Moment soooo viel - guck Dir mal bspw. die Marke Aevor an, die haben echt ganz gut durchdachte Lösungen, gerade für den urbanen Bereich...
> 
> Wenn es denn soweit ist: hast Du mal über einen Gepäckträger nachgedacht?


Da schau ich mich mal um. Mir gefällt, dass da anscheinend nachhaltig gedacht wird (zumindest auf den ersten Blick).
Und mit der Frage des Gepäckträgers müsste ich mich vermutlich gleichzeitig beschäftigen. Also quasi Taschen am Bike auf den Wegen und am Besten auf dem Rücken oder so in der Schule. Aber natürlich soll die Tasche nicht siffig sein, wenn ich mal auf nicht ganz trockenen Wegen fahr. (utopisch, ich weiß.)



Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, das ist doch geil: endlich mal was Neues
> 
> Zu den einschlafenden Extremitäten, fahr doch mal ohne Rucksack, evtl. schneiden die Träger ein (schöne Grüsse von @lucie )
> 
> Und zum Flaschenhalter: wir haben das Fidlock System an allen Bikes. Was wir dabei schön finden ist, dass, wenn wir ohne Flaschen fahren, die Halter nicht so auffällig sind. Haben allerdings den Nachteil, dass auch nur die Fidlock Flaschen passen.



Schöne Grüße zurück.🙃 Bei den Händen vielleicht wirklich möglich - mal schauen, wie ich das ohne eine Hipbag zu besitzen herausfinden kann. oder ch muss es solange noch ertragen. Aber das mit dem eingeschlafenen Fuß erklärt das hoffentlich nicht, oder ich hab entweder den Rucksack vollkommen falsch angeschnallte oder wirklich keine Ahnung von Anatomie.

Flaschenhalter und Flaschensuche läuft auch parallel. Anspruch an Flasche: abnehmen und in die Schultasche packen = auslaufsicher ist ein Muss. Dabei noch Fidlock (gefällt mir auch als System) und am liebsten auch noch nachhaltig... Meine Ansprüche und Vorstellungen sind halt mal wieder die gleichen, die ich an meine Einhörner stelle...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Auf die Wunschliste kommt dann auch noch ne Hipbag - da gibt's noch eine in lila. 😁😎




Ich konnte auch nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Martina H. (25. September 2022)

...besorg Dir fürs Erste am besten die hier









						Bar Bag - Proof Purple
					

- 4 liters volume - 100 % PET recycled outer outer fabrics - waterproof outer outer fabrics (13.000 mm water column) - easy convertible from hip bag to handle bag - two pockets with interior organization (Mesh pocket, key holder, interior zip) - reflective details - exterior elastic cord for...




					www.aevor.com
				




...die ist

a) lila 
b) wasserdicht, hat
c) eine ganz gute Aufteilung, kann
c) schnell an den Lenker getüdelt werden und taugt
d) auch noch als HipBag, dann kannst Du
e) das Fahren ohne Rucksack erstmal probieren


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2022)

...kleiner Nachtrag: das Teil ist als Radtasche mit HipBag Funktion zu verstehen - ein "richtiges" HipBag trägt sich besser, kann dafür nicht vernünftig am Bike befestigt werden.


----------



## scylla (26. September 2022)

Bei Lenkertaschen bin ich seeeeehr vorsichtig, seit ich es mal probiert habe. Ob das funktioniert kommt auf den Lenker und vor allem die Zugverlegung an. Bei meinen beiden Gravels drückt die Lenkertasche trotz Abstandshalter die Züge bei. Auf Straße und Feldweg kein Problem. Aber bei engen Kurven im Gelände "unfahrbar". Vor allem hab ich erst mal eine Weile gebraucht um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen. Hätte ja auch einfach ein Fahrer- oder Fahrrad-Problem sein können. Also Obacht, erst mal testen ob am Rad ein Schaltzug oder eine Bremsleitung beim scharfen Einlenken nach vorne ausweichen möchte...


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2022)

...da hast Du schon Recht, aber ich denke, dass WarriorPrincess (noch) keine schwierigen Trails fährt und es in erster Linie darum geht den Rücken frei zu bekommen. Das oben verlinkte Täschchen ist einfach praktisch, weil es mit 3 / 4 Handgriffen an bzw. abmontiert ist. Und was soll denn da rein? Bisschen Werkzeug, Regenjacke, Portmonaie, ggf. Handy - also nix, was das Fahrverhalten deutlich beeinflusst, oder Züge stark verbiegt (beim Dropbar). Dafür aber praktisch beim Kaffeestop: abschnallen, überwerfen und Du hast Deine Wertsachen bei Dir


----------



## lucie (26. September 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei Lenkertaschen bin ich seeeeehr vorsichtig, seit ich es mal probiert habe. Ob das funktioniert kommt auf den Lenker und vor allem die Zugverlegung an. Bei meinen beiden Gravels drückt die Lenkertasche trotz Abstandshalter die Züge bei. Auf Straße und Feldweg kein Problem. Aber bei engen Kurven im Gelände "unfahrbar". Vor allem hab ich erst mal eine Weile gebraucht um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen. Hätte ja auch einfach ein Fahrer- oder Fahrrad-Problem sein können. Also Obacht, erst mal testen ob am Rad ein Schaltzug oder eine Bremsleitung beim scharfen Einlenken nach vorne ausweichen möchte...



Ja, das Problem sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen.

Die Reifenfreiheit sollte auch im Blick bleiben, auf dem rumpeligen Trails schlappert so eine Tasche schon einmal ordentlich und küsst dabei oft ungewollt das Reifenprofil.

Geht mir mit der Aevor an Camilla zeitweise so. Dann kommt das Damentäschchen eben kurzerhand um's Hüftgold und wenn's aufhört zu rumpeln wieder an den Lenker. 
Deswegen finde ich die Aevor ja so schön praktisch. Und dann gibt es sie jetzt auch noch extra für @WarriorPrincess in dieser FARBE.


----------



## scylla (26. September 2022)

Ist halt einfach eine Sache, die man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte. Besonders als Hinweis für jemanden, der noch unerfahren ist mit dieser Radgattung.
Als ich mir eine Lenkertasche montiert hatte war ich schon einige Zeit mit den Gravels unterwegs, auch auf technischen Trails, und hätte wissen können/müssen wie das geht. Trotzdem war ich dann erst mal drauf und dran heim zu fahren und lieber Hallenhalma zu spielen, weil ich dachte ich bin einfach zu blöd dafür und das Rad kann das halt doch nicht. Wer denkt schon an Züge und Lenkertaschen, wenn man  scheinbar Gleichgewichtsprobleme hat. Ich fand den "Fehler" jedenfalls nicht besonders offensichtlich zu finden. Ok vielleicht war ich auch einfach blind 🙈

Ich wollte übrigens nicht sagen, dass eine Lenkertasche per se schlecht ist. Kann man auf jeden Fall machen. Ich binde mir die sporadisch auch noch dran. Halt nur wenn ich weiß, dass da keine Aktionen mit viel Lenken kommen.
Das Prinzip von der Aevor Tasche ist eh schick, wenn sie tatsächlich mal vom Lenke weg muss


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...besorg Dir fürs Erste am besten die hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momentan nicht lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2022)

AEVOR Bar Bag - 8bar Bikes
					

The Brooks Cambium All Weather C15 Carved is made for years of hard riding. It features hole for pressure relief and additional flex.




					www.8bar-bikes.com


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2022)

Trauerfarbe. Wieso zeigen die nicht die Farbe purple, wenn man sie auswählt?


----------



## Martina H. (26. September 2022)

... klickst halt mal auf Burble... Faulpelz...


----------



## lucie (26. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... klickst halt mal auf Burble... Faulpelz...



...oder hier drauf!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... klickst halt mal auf Burble... Faulpelz...


Hatte ich, aber die Bilder von der Tasche blieben halt schwarz. Bin wohl verwöhnt von den hiesigen Onlineshops.
Bike24 ist die bessere Option.
Noch 2 am Lager. @Perlenkette da heisst es schnell zuschlagen.


----------



## lucie (26. September 2022)

Ähhh, Du meintest sicher @WarriorPrincess, oder?

Oder hat @Perlenkette jetzt auch die Lizenz auf börbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2022)

lucie schrieb:


> Ähhh, Du meintest sicher @WarriorPrincess, oder?
> 
> Oder hat @Perlenkette jetzt auch die Lizenz auf börbel?


Nee, keine Ahnung. Ja, ich meinte natürlich @WarriorPrincess


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. September 2022)

Hihi, da hab ich schon Antworten auf meine Fragen, bevor sie aus meinem Kopf raus sind. (Nämlich ob das mit dem Kabelgedöns funktioniert und nicht vielleicht an der Farbe vom Steuerrohr reibt oder so..) 

Andere Frage dabei wäre, wie das dann ist, wenn man doch mal im "absoluten Obergriff" (also nicht nur auf den Hoods) fährt - stört das da nicht? Der Lenker wird ja schnell voll...

Apropos Lenker und voll: Wo habt ihr den Remote-Hebel der DropperPost und Klingel noch untergebracht? Ich versuche ja gerade, im Voraus zu denken, bevor ich kaufe ("...mit Vernunft..."), aber so ganz willl mir da kein Konzept sinnvoll erscheinen. Vielleicht auf Geschmackssache und ich muss selbst rausfinden, welche Positionen mir für solchen Kleinkram taugen??


----------



## scylla (26. September 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Andere Frage dabei wäre, wie das dann ist, wenn man doch mal im "absoluten Obergriff" (also nicht nur auf den Hoods) fährt - stört das da nicht? Der Lenker wird ja schnell voll...


Wir haben uns deswegen Abstandshalter gebastelt. Einfach ein Stück harten/formstabilen Schaumstoff aus irgendeiner Verpackung mit dem Cuttermesser zurechtgeschnitten, so dass man ihn unter die Befestigungs-Riemen zwischen Lenker und Tasche stecken kann. Damit es nicht rausrutscht mit Klett fixiert (die flauschige Klett-Seite wird innen an den Befestigungs-Riemen der Tasche genäht, die andere Klettseite an den Abstandshalter).

Zwecks Dropperpost-Lösungen für Gravelbikes, hab ich hier mal versucht, eine Sammlung anzustoßen:





						Dropper Posts und Remotehebel - Technik/Erfahrungen/Sammel-Thread
					

Ein Sammel-Thread für Dropper-Posts und Remotehebel spezifisch für Gravelbikes fehlt noch.  Hier soll alles rein von einer Sammlung der Möglichkeiten, Produktübersicht, über Technikfragen, bis zu Erfahrungsberichten.  Warum ein Thread extra für Gravelbikes? Oft gibt es da ja doch etwas...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Klingeln gibt es entweder für die Lenkernden, oder an einem Spacer dran.


----------



## Aninaj (26. September 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Zwecks Dropperpost-Lösungen für Gravelbikes, hab ich hier mal versucht, eine Sammlung anzustoßen


Den Hebel von Pro habe ich hier noch rumfliegen, bin auf Funk umgestiegen 😅 Falls du den probieren magst, einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Oktober 2022)

Oh menno. Dieses Rad hält nix aus  😭 :



Wie hab ich das mit meinen schwachen Beinchen hingekriegt? 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Oktober 2022)

Achja, und gleich noch ne Frage von mir, der Schaltlegasthenikerin:
Vorne hab ich anscheinend 3 "Stufen" bei nur 2 Kettenblättern. Ich hab ne wilde Theorie, dass es eine "Stufe" für das große und 2 "Stufen" für das kleine Kettenblatt gibt. Aber wie schalte ich sinnvoll? Mir ist's nämlich schon ein paar Mal passiert, dass beim Runterschalten auf's kleine Kettenblatt am Berg die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen gefallen ist. Jetzt die Theorie: Beim runterschalten erstmal auf die "mittlere Stufe" auf's kleine Kettenblatt, dann hinten auf die größeren Ritzel weiterschalten. Und wenn dann auf dem größten Ritzel die Kette am Umwerfer schleift, auf die "niedrigste Stufe" weiterschalten? Und beim Hochschalten in welcher Reihenfolge?

Oder ist die Schaltung einfach eigentlich auf drei Kettenblätter ausgelegt und ich denk mir da totalen Schaltmist aus? MTBs sind einfach so einfach mit einfacher Einfach-Schaltung. Warum wollte ich nochmal so ne Diva von Gravel-Bike?

Hier mal ein Video zur Verdeutlichung von dem, was ich verzweifelt zu beschreiben versuch (Sekunden 2 und 15 sind das, was ich meine):


----------



## L+M (1. Oktober 2022)

Das ist der sogenannte Trimmschritt... Wenn du auf dem grossen Blatt bist, und hinten auf den grösseren Ritzelen fängt die Kette an am Umwerfer zu schleifen. Mit dem Trimmschritt, kommt der Umwerfer ein bisschen weiter Richtung Rahmen, aber nicht gleich aufs kleine Blatt. Umgekehrt natürlich auch. Also vorne klein und hinten klein->1x Trimmen und nix rattert! Da entwickelt man mit der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür. Geduld du haben musst


----------



## Aninaj (1. Oktober 2022)

Du hast zwei Schaltstufen - die werden durch „durchdrücken“ des Hebels ausgelöst. Eine runter, eine hoch.

Zusätzlich hast auf jeder Stufe die Möglichkeit zu trimmen, um in den „extremen“ Gänge mit der Kette nicht am Umwerfer zu schleifen. Zum trimmen darfst du den Hebel aber nicht durchdrücken, sondern nur bis zum ersten geringen Widerstand bewegen. 

Das kannst du in Ruhe mal im Stand probieren. 

1. Ganz runter schalten. Und dann den großen Hebel vorsichtig drücken. Das ist der erste Trimm. 

2. Ganz hochschalten und dann den kleinen Hebel vorsichtig drücken. Das ist der zweite Trimm. Du kannst hin und her trimmen. 

Je nachdem wie gut der Umwerfer eingestellt ist, sieht man die Trimmung eben mehr oder weniger gut. Meist trimmt es unten nicht so gut, weil die Spannung sich am GRX Umwerfer echt bescheiden einstellen lässt. 

Wenn die Kette abfällt, dann ist die Begrenzung nicht richtig eingestellt. Dazu gibt es, wie beim Schaltwerk auch, zwei Schrauben. Ich bin mir sicher, das bekommst du hin 👍🏻


----------



## scylla (1. Oktober 2022)

Die neuen Rennrad und Gravel Umwerfer von Shimano sind recht "speziell" in der Art wie man sie einstellen muss. Am besten ein Video Tutorial dazu anschauen und alles von vorne Schritt für Schritt nach Anleitung frisch einstellen. Wenn man versucht irgendwo in der Mitte zu starten, kann man schnell verzweifeln.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. Oktober 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Schaltstufen - die werden durch „durchdrücken“ des Hebels ausgelöst. Eine runter, eine hoch.
> 
> Zusätzlich hast auf jeder Stufe die Möglichkeit zu trimmen, um in den „extremen“ Gänge mit der Kette nicht am Umwerfer zu schleifen. Zum trimmen darfst du den Hebel aber nicht durchdrücken, sondern nur bis zum ersten geringen Widerstand bewegen.
> 
> ...


Gut zu wissen, das mit dem Trimmschritt. Dann wird's mit dem Einstellen auch klappen. Anders wär's gewesen, wenn das für das "fehlende" dritte Kettenblatt gewesen wär...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2022)

*Pebbles pendelt perfekt*
Naja fast - aber das liegt jetzt nur noch an der Ausstattung. Wunschliste: Gepäckträger und Taschen um den Rücken frei zu kriegen (und mehr Klamotten mitnehmen zu können), anderer Helm - der Schirm stört, neue weiße Schnürsenkel (die werden schwarz, wenn sie sich um das Pedal wickeln  ).
Auf dem Hinweg gleich mind. 10 Minuten gespart, auf dem Rückweg auch nur, aber da hat der Muskelkater von gestern übel zugeschlagen - das wär mit MTB auch keine Bestzeit geworden.
Projekt Pendelrad läuft. Scheint doch ne ganz gute Entscheidung gewesen zu sein, das komische Ding mal auszuprobieren. Nur die 150m Trail sind immer noch gruselig und auf dem Rückweg bergauf musst ich ein paar Meter schieben...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Oktober 2022)

...na dann: Glückwunsch zur Vernunft  (macht ja manchmal, aber nur manchmal, Sinn

Zum Thema Gepäckträger:

Schau Dir mal den Ortlieb Quick Rack an. Der geht ruckzuck dran (wenn man Taschen, etc. braucht) aber auch ruckzuck ab wenn man mal etwas sportlicher unterwegs sein will. Sitzt bombenfest, da rappelt nix und klappert nix. Es gibt ihn in 2 Versionen: mit Plattform und ohne. Bei Mausel sitzt der mit Plattform perfekt, bei lucie's Camilla sieht der ohne Plattform gefälliger aus (kommt immer drauf an, wo die Aufnahmen für den Träger sitzen). Preislich völlig ok und es gibt wohl auch noch eine Option für Schutzbleche - dazu kann ich allerdings nichts schreiben...


----------



## cjbffm (5. Oktober 2022)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> neue weiße Schnürsenkel (die werden schwarz, wenn sie sich um das Pedal wickeln  ).


Andere Möglichkeit: Schwarze Schuhe mit schwarzen Senkeln oder schwarze Senkel für die weißen Schuhe. 

Ich ziehe mir die Schnürsenkel meist so zurecht, daß das innere Ende kurz wird und das äußere, lange Ende stecke ich mir in den Schuh. Also beim äußeren Knöchel.


----------



## Aninaj (5. Oktober 2022)

Habe auch den Quick Rack von Ortlieb. Fahre meist ohne, aber wenn ich ihn brauche ist er Ruck Zuck am Rad. Die kleinen Aufnahmen die am Rad verbleiben stören überhaupt nicht. 

Hab den ohne Platform, schaut schicker aus. Die Platform kann aber auch sinnvoll sein. Kommt eben immer drauf an, was wichtiger ist 😅


----------



## Martina H. (5. Oktober 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> bei @lucie's Camilla sieht der ohne Plattform gefälliger aus





Aninaj schrieb:


> Hab den ohne Platform, schaut schicker aus.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...na dann: Glückwunsch zur Vernunft  (macht ja manchmal, aber nur manchmal, Sinn
> 
> Zum Thema Gepäckträger:
> 
> Schau Dir mal den Ortlieb Quick Rack an. Der geht ruckzuck dran (wenn man Taschen, etc. braucht) aber auch ruckzuck ab wenn man mal etwas sportlicher unterwegs sein will. Sitzt bombenfest, da rappelt nix und klappert nix. Es gibt ihn in 2 Versionen: mit Plattform und ohne. Bei Mausel sitzt der mit Plattform perfekt, bei lucie's Camilla sieht der ohne Plattform gefälliger aus (kommt immer drauf an, wo die Aufnahmen für den Träger sitzen). Preislich völlig ok und es gibt wohl auch noch eine Option für Schutzbleche - dazu kann ich allerdings nichts schreiben...





Aninaj schrieb:


> Habe auch den Quick Rack von Ortlieb. Fahre meist ohne, aber wenn ich ihn brauche ist er Ruck Zuck am Rad. Die kleinen Aufnahmen die am Rad verbleiben stören überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Hab den ohne Platform, schaut schicker aus. Die Platform kann aber auch sinnvoll sein. Kommt eben immer drauf an, was wichtiger ist 😅




Ihr seid die Besten! Genau der steht auch schon ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Da schein ich ja nicht ganz daneben zu liegen mit meinen bisherigen Recherchen. 
Und dank der tollen Tipps zur Schaltung und den professionellen Hinweise auf die Trimmschritte, klappt das mit dem Schalten auch immer besser. Erste Mal heute im Stadverkehr war auch nicht schlimm - anders als erwartet.


----------



## missfranzi (3. November 2022)

Ich dachte ich hätte es gelesen - aber nun finde ich es nicht mehr...
Welches Bike bist du Probe gefahren? Und darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?

Hintergrund: Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Rad zum Pendeln - allerdings ist bei mir Licht und zumindest einfache Schutzbleche wichtiges Kriterium. 
Da würde das Cube Nuroad schon ganz gut passen, oder Radon Regard. Ist eben alles gerade schlecht lieferbar... und auch der Händler vor Ort hat nicht wirklich was da sondern wartet auch auf die bestellten Räder. 
Laut Cube und Radon Websites sollte ich XS nehmen, der Händler sagte S... auf Nachfragen hin es ginge beides... Bin da nun hin und hergerissen, und Geos mit meinem Rennrad vergleichen bringt irgendwie auch nichts, da ich mich auch so wenig auskenne... 🙈
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. November 2022)

Darfst gerne alles fragen - dafür sind solche Threads ja gemacht.
Bin 1,62m groß, Schrittlänge 76cm.
Ich bin ein Cube SL Road im Laden gefahren. Außerdem privat ein Cube Nuroad C:62 in XS und nen Crosser von Canyon (auch XS).

Ein Nuroad (nicht Carbon) war dann zum Schluss in der Endauswahl - gewonnen hat das Grizl in 2XS, weil am ehesten verfügbar und ich ungeduldig. Also das Drama mit der Verfügbarkeit kenn ich. Zwecks Probefahrt zur Größenwahl hat mir das Nachfragen im Regionalforum geholfen. Irgendwer kennt doch immer wen, der ein Rad in der passenden Größe hat und man mal probesitzen oder sogar -fahren darf. Das hat mir unheimlich geholfen, denn ich hatte ja nichtmal Rennrad-Erfahrung, nur MTB.

Licht und Schutzbleche waren mir nicht sooo wichtig, weil das m.M.n. Dinge sind, die man zum Pendeln dranmachen und für die Freizeit wieder abmachen können sollte. Mal sehen, ob ich das noch nachrüste... Licht hab ich eigentlich, zwar für den Helm, aber hell ist hell...


----------



## missfranzi (3. November 2022)

Danke!
Bin ein bissel größer, 167, bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge (77)...
Ich war in einem Laden, die hatten ein Genesis Tour de Fer da in XS, das hat sich eigentlich ganz gut angefühlt. Schönes Rad, allerdings preislich etwas drüber und ich fand es vergleichsweise schwer - außerdem hatte es mit Frontgepäckträger und so eigentlich zu viel Ausrüstung...
Der andere Händler hatte mich auf die Warteliste für das Cube gesetzt - ich war dann heut nochmal da, dass er mich doch vielleicht eher beim XS auf die Liste setzt (alle Räder, die demnächst reinkommen, sind erstmal reserviert - das aber schon seit Monaten - so dass sie sagen, die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass irgendwer doch absagt). Eins der reservierten Nuroads in S hatten sie da stehen, das war okay, aber nicht ganz so gut wie das Tour de Fer. Fand es etwas lang - und zu wenig Sattelüberhöhung für die Länge. Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber so kam es mir vor. Bin auch nicht wirklich gefahren, nur ein wenig auf dem Bürgersteig rumgerollt...

Licht ist bei mir schon wichtig - eigentlich ist mein Plan auch im Winter jetzt weiter möglichst täglich Rad zu fahren und nicht Auto - und da komm ich jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung erst recht nicht drum rum. Akkuleuchten hab ich aktuell, aber wehe, man vergisst mal, sie direkt wieder aufzuladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (3. November 2022)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Bin ein bissel größer, 167, bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge (77)...


Habe exakt die gleichen Messwerte und fahre die meisten Gravelrahmen in S. In XS werden die dann schnell sehr kompakt.

Ich orientiere mich an der OR Länge und schaue, dass die um die 530 liegt. Sitzrohr dann gerne eher mehr geslopt um gut über dem Rad stehen zu können.

Mein Sonder Camino ist ein S Rahmen. Der Sattel ist aktuell etwas niedriger als optimal (Rehamaßnahme), Sattelüberhöhung also eher minimal aktuell.





missfranzi schrieb:


> Genesis Tour de Fer da in XS


Das hat ein OR von 533, ich würde hier also auch zum XS greifen. Canyon fällt auch groß aus, da wäre es auch das XS.



missfranzi schrieb:


> Nuroads in S hatten sie da stehen, das war okay, aber nicht ganz so gut wie das Tour de Fer. Fand es etwas lang - und zu wenig Sattelüberhöhung für die Länge.


Das Nuroad S hat 537, das XS nur 522 OR. Entweder Vorbau kürzer oder länger. Der Stack beim Genesis ist allerdings größer, daher sollte das Cube eigentlich mehr Sattelüberhöhung bieten, aber je nachdem wie das Cockpit aufgebaut aus, kann das auch anders ausgehen.

Da also beim Probefahren auch ein bißchen drauf achten - wie rum ist der Vorbau, baut der Lenker nach oben, wieviele Spacer sind verbaut. Da läßt sich dann noch ein wenig was anpassen.


----------



## missfranzi (4. November 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Habe exakt die gleichen Messwerte und fahre die meisten Gravelrahmen in S. In XS werden die dann schnell sehr kompakt.
> 
> Ich orientiere mich an der OR Länge und schaue, dass die um die 530 liegt.


Danke - das hat sehr geholfen und kam auch gerade recht...

Heut vormittag auf der Arbeit klingelt plötzlich das Handy - das klingelt sonst nie - war erstmal ganz perplex, wer denn anruft.
Radladen - ich hätte mich doch auf die Liste für das Cube Nuroad Race FE in S setzen lassen, ob ich noch Interesse hätte... 
Also nach der Arbeit dort wieder vorbei. Sie hatten sogar doch jetzt schon auch ein XS dort, also dies erst getestet. Nachdem ich zum 3. Mal den Sattel noch höher haben wollte, meinte der Mitarbeiter, das wäre doch auch ein Zeichen, dass die Rahmengröße zu klein ist - wie sieht das denn aus! da passt ja gar nix mehr zusammen...
Also nochmal auf das S, diesmal auch hier mit Sattel höher. Passt schon, denke ich. Also spontan  zugesagt... 

Farbe ist zwar etwas langweilig (das Radon fand ich schöner - aber das ist seit heut auch auf der Website verschwunden), dafür ist das Cube jetzt verfügbar und Laden vor Ort, etc... 
Bin mal gespannt - nächste Woche kann ich es abholen. 
Werd dann wohl direkt mal testen wegen kürzerem Vorbau und Spacer weg - 

Danke Euch nochmal!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2022)

Heut wurde der erste Optimierungsaspekt umgesetzt und zum ersten Mal kam die neuen Hipbag zum Einsatz. Weitere Optimierungen folgen, wenn um die Feiertage Zeit ist...




Stylepolizei bitte wegschauen - wegen Kälte mussten die alte Skijacke und der alte Skihelm ran.

Fazit: Tatsächlich ein anderes Fahrgefühl und bergab wird dadurch etwas angenehmer...


----------



## lucie (10. Dezember 2022)

Cooles Outfit.


----------



## Martina H. (10. Dezember 2022)

Helm, Jacke, Hipbag nicht Lila - fail


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2022)

Hipbag ist lila, aber damit das nicht dreckig wird, ist aktuell ein Regen/Schmutzschutz drüber.
Aber tatsächlich hab ich festgestellt, dass ich farblich sehr paradox aufgestellt bin: Lila Klamotten bei rotem MTB, und eher Rot-Töne beim lila Gravel.
Irgendwas läuft da verkehrt...
Wobei Skijacke und Helm eh nur Improvisation an wenigen sehr kalten Tagen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2022)

ProTip: alle Klamotten schwarz/grau ‐ dann kannst Du jedes Rad fahren und
bist für die Zukunft gewappnet


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Januar 2023)

Nachdem ich das schöne Wetter letzte Woche wegen Erkältung schon nicht nutzen konnte, haben wir immerhin ein paar Modifikationen vorgenommen, damit Pebbles pendeltauglicher wird.




Heute dann eine kurze Retouren-Wegbringrunde-Runde zum Testen der Biketasche. Passt. ☺️ Nur an Betonpfosten, die in Fußgängerwegen rumstehen, darf ich nicht so eng wie gewohnt vorbeifahren, wenn auf der Seite die Tasche hängt.🙈


----------



## Aninaj (7. Januar 2023)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ein paar Modifikationen vorgenommen, damit Pebbles pendeltauglicher wird



Kleiner Tipp, du kannst die Aufnahme für die Führung der Gepäckträgerstange an das Sitzrohr auch unterhalb montieren.
Finde dann sieht das ganze etwas harmonischer aus. Habe das auch so gelöst.





P.S. wann gibt’s Lenkerband?


----------



## Ji-won (Sonntag um 15:26)

Das Thema Lenker ist zwar schon was her, aber ich kann sagen, dass ich mich pudelwohl mit 380mm ohne Flare fühle, von Langstrecke bis Trail.

Das sorgt eher beim Bikepacking dafür, dass ich unkonventioneller denken muss, weil Platz zwischen den Hoods begrenzt, aber im Alltag fällt mir der schmale Lenker nicht negativ auf.
Grob gemessenen von Schultergelenk zu Schultergelenk sinds bei mir ca die 38cm, 400mm wären sicher drin, aber für den Miniunterschied würde ich diesen Aufwand nicht betreiben.

Speziell beim Gravel wird gerne analog zum Mtb gedacht, aber die Parallele sehe ich nicht automatisch. Sicherheit gewinnt man durch Unterlenkerposition, die vorhandene Mtb-Technik und Routine.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Sonntag um 15:50)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, du kannst die Aufnahme für die Führung der Gepäckträgerstange an das Sitzrohr auch unterhalb montieren.
> Finde dann sieht das ganze etwas harmonischer aus. Habe das auch so gelöst.
> 
> P.S. wann gibt’s Lenkerband?


Danke für den Tipp! Werd das beim nächsten Schrauben mal umsetzen.

Lenkerband gibt's, wenn ich mich bei der zweiten Ausfahrt mit dem Lenker genauso wohl fühle und dann Verhandlungen darüber mit @Martina H. abgeschlossen sind.   
Hab schonmal eins besorgt und beim abwickeln vom alten Lenker Fotos und Videos gemacht.


Ji-won schrieb:


> Das Thema Lenker ist zwar schon was her, aber ich kann sagen, dass ich mich pudelwohl mit 380mm ohne Flare fühle, von Langstrecke bis Trail.
> 
> Das sorgt eher beim Bikepacking dafür, dass ich unkonventioneller denken muss, weil Platz zwischen den Hoods begrenzt, aber im Alltag fällt mir der schmale Lenker nicht negativ auf.
> Grob gemessenen von Schultergelenk zu Schultergelenk sinds bei mir ca die 38cm, 400mm wären sicher drin, aber für den Miniunterschied würde ich diesen Aufwand nicht betreiben.
> ...


Für die ersten 16km Rumrollern fand ich den 420mm breiten für mich angenehmer, das eingeengte Gefühl in der Brust war weg. Mal sehen ob das auch auf ner längeren Runde so ist, aber dafür muss ich erstmal gesund werden.


----------



## lucie (Sonntag um 16:15)

Schön auskurieren! Gute Besserung.


----------



## Ji-won (Sonntag um 16:33)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Für die ersten 16km Rumrollern fand ich den 420mm breiten für mich angenehmer, das eingeengte Gefühl in der Brust war weg.


Das klingt doch gut. 

Von mir auch gute Besserung 😌


----------



## Martina H. (Sonntag um 17:09)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Verhandlungen darüber mit @Martina H. abgeschlossen sind.


... als ob wir lange verhandeln würden  


WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> 420mm breiten für mich angenehmer


...hört sich doch nicht schlecht an 

... man hat den Eindruck, dass im Moment alle Welt krank ist - gute Besserung


----------

